# Your top 3 holdings and why you hold them



## bobbylat (12 March 2010)

Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them


----------



## gooner (12 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*

Would not go into how much as not really relevant - think the weighting is the important thing. In my SMSF, my top three holdings are 

WPL 10.7%
BHP 10.0%
STO  8.1%

BHP because is it a big blue chip exposed to Asian growth. STO and WPL because they are not making any more oil and I see energy and being a huge growth area price wise.

My SMSF is mainly ASX top 30 with only a few companies outside - COH, AOE  and SIP


----------



## So_Cynical (12 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*

Top 3 by portfolio weight 


TRY - Troy resources = Gold and brilliant management
HDF - Hastings diversified fund = 14%+ dividend return (still in the trade) 
CTN - Contango MicroCap = exposure to the Micro cap sector, china growth, economic cycle etc (still in the trade) 

HDF and CTN are over weight because im still to take profit from my entry's in both, and i have an average down/repositioning with CTN which makes it slightly heavier than my other open trades.


----------



## roland (12 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*

mmm, surprised to see a response in this thread, seems like someone is fielding for investment advice.

I could be wrong, and I am also happy to see others successes.


----------



## bobbylat (12 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*

My top 3 holdings are

QBE 38% Well run company paying a decent dividend

WDC 26% Again well run company paying good dividend

RIO 17% Wanted some exposure to materials.

My portfolio is around 75% income stocks 25% semi growth stocks.


----------



## Julia (12 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*

Bobbylat, can you say why you are choosing income stocks over growth stocks?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*

CSL   People always getting Flu.
SUN   Takeover soon
ORG   Been good to me

I am however over 70% in cash.

RIO was a buy in GFC and saved my bacon. Sold it.

gg


----------



## bobbylat (12 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



Julia said:


> Bobbylat, can you say why you are choosing income stocks over growth stocks?




The Dividends are funneled into my 4% anz intrest account which is going to be used for buying a IP when the total account is 15% the price of the IP. Only $10000 more to go


----------



## Muschu (12 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*

NVT and IVC only.  Rest in cash.


----------



## bloomy88 (13 March 2010)

AMP - 27%: bought at bottom of market and great growth potential for future with exposure to stock market increases

CCL - 15%: Well managed company, continued growth over many years and will continue to look for new growth opportunities (eg Jim Beam premix drinks)

MNL - 11%: Small company who has further growth opportunities with online lottery sales and computer product licensing.

Interested to see further posts on this topic because everyone has their own unique structure


----------



## Tysonboss1 (13 March 2010)

WDC (50% of share portfolio)- Great business, inflation hedged income, good dividend, portfolio will grow as development pipline completed. Management has large portion of total net worth invested ( so whats good for  them is good for me ). 

TOL ( 20% )- strong businesses, I hold basically because I like the direction management are taking the company in regards to growth into asia. and I believe more goods will be transported in the future and tol are in a good place to capitilise on this.

APA (20%)- I love natural gas. Gas is the near term soloution to alot of or energy and manufacturing needs and as oil becomes more scarce and coal becomes more expenseive ( carbon tax ) natural gas will see a massive boom. and APA are in a position to transport the bulk of the gas. Plus they have a great dividend.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (13 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



Julia said:


> Bobbylat, can you say why you are choosing income stocks over growth stocks?




Can you can say why you wouldn't want to choose income stocks over growth stocks.

(I personally believe holding both is good, However income is much more predictable where as growth is very irregular)


----------



## rcm617 (13 March 2010)

CSL: Well managed stock, fairly immune to any financial ructions and can only see demand for its products increasing.

WOW: best managed retailer and also immune to financial downturns. Keeps growing no matter what the competition throws at it.

TPM: new management in this has turned the old SOT round and with PWK under its belt can only see this keeping on going up.


----------



## brettc4 (13 March 2010)

ANZ - 38% - Fairly confident in its stability and Asian growth potential is large
WOW - 22% - Who doesn't shop there?
AMP - 6% - I believe they have a strong upside

Although they have upside, I use them as value stocks, participate in the DRP's, plan to live off them one day.


----------



## pacestick (13 March 2010)

uns 83,25%  the future of this company is limited only by the amount of syringes used on the planet and the ability of the company to build production lines so radical is their technology. This is  emphasised by sanofi aventis funding their first ready to fill production lines .

CEY   11.68%  the coal company's contracts with nsw goveenment protects it from a second v in a w gfc  while they have  25% exposure to the international market should the coal price  soar

INP 2.79%   This company has a terrible past the flax oilfield  did not have  the reserves suggested by the previous ceo and he left the company . In order to rebuild the company  the present management has formed alliances with agk and org  both reliable companies .If these fields  prove to be succesfull and the reserves of gas and oil live up to the initial expectations  then with the expectation of higher prices from  peak oil having been past the future is good but perhaps not as brilliant as when we told we had australias largest onshore  oil field only to find it was much smaller


----------



## Pager (13 March 2010)

BHP
WPL
FGE


BHP and Woodside are long term holdings, like both with the exposure to Metals and Oil,  Forge Group was a small buy, originally bought the first parcel at 10 cents a few years ago when it was the AI Group and paying a 10% FF dividend, then split into 2 company's, the other half (AIE) hasn't fared as well as Forge but i hold that still anyway, bought more Forge at 40 cents last year and has appreciated to $2-40, no reason to sell as yet, started paying a good dividend as well and the good news just keeps coming.


----------



## Julia (13 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



bobbylat said:


> The Dividends are funneled into my 4% anz intrest account which is going to be used for buying a IP when the total account is 15% the price of the IP. Only $10000 more to go



OK, so you're wanting to achieve that 15% deposit asap, presumably?

Just wondering why you are necessarily choosing "income" stocks to do this, when you could likely get there more quickly with a growth stock which would allow you to take your capital profit towards your IP deposit?

Example:

You have QBE which you bought at $16.  Its dividend is 6.1% on the current SP of about $21.  Only 20% franked.  So let's say a yield of roughly 7%.

If you have 1000 shares, e.g. your $16,000 capital investment is now $21,000, a profit of $5000.  Add your 7% yield of about $1500, and your bottom line for the last year is a profit of about $6500.


If, however, you took another share also at $16 a year ago, WOR, and bought 1000 shares of this, it only has a dividend of 3.3%, but it's fully franked, so let's say a total yield of around 6%.

WOR's current SP is about $26, so your capital profit for the year is about $10,000.  Add your div yield of around $1560, and your bottom line for the last year is a profit of about $11,500.

Wouldn't you have been better off holding WOR - generally considered a (cyclical) growth stock, than your QBE?


----------



## gooner (13 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



Julia said:


> OK, so you're wanting to achieve that 15% deposit asap, presumably?
> 
> Just wondering why you are necessarily choosing "income" stocks to do this, when you could likely get there more quickly with a growth stock which would allow you to take your capital profit towards your IP deposit?
> 
> ...




Julia,

Some hindsight there, I think. Reality is more risk more reward, so yes potentially more from WOR, but it is a higher risk stock than QBE.

BTW, totally agree with your franking approach - I always look at gross yield as effectively this is the income to me. I tend to avoid or have relatively lower holdings in shares that pay unfranked or partially franked dividends.  Does make my portfolio very Australian centric. Of my shares, I think CSL, OSH, QBE and MQG are the only ones that do not normally pay full franked dividends. Oh and AOE, but that is a growth stock so does not pay any dividends yet.


----------



## aaronphetamine (13 March 2010)

ANZ 38% becuase I think it has good potential with its regional focus strategy.
AGO 13% excellent up and coming mid cap iron ore producer
WBC 10% becuase its a well run company with great prospects to dominate the market and generate excellent returns + i work there.


----------



## nioka (13 March 2010)

CER. Because the GFC gave me an opportunity to hold a million at a very low price. Even now showing a 259% gain over 18 months.

ADI. Because I believe they will succeed. The long wait has given me trading opportunities to hold a large number at a low price. I include their partners AUT and EKA as part of the ADI deal as I regularly trade between the three but my main holding there is with ADI.

LYC. Because I never lost faith and accumulated during the difficult stages at prices that are well below those current.

VPG would have made the top three a little time back and I have faith that it has the potential to do so again. In the meantime it is providing good accumulation prospects that may get it into my top 3.


----------



## cutz (13 March 2010)

Top 3,

BHP, The big Australian, it holds a special place in my heart.

QBE, Dunno, got a gut feel.

WOW, Inflated grocery prices cheese me off, therefore if you can't beat them join them.


----------



## Donga (13 March 2010)

o stodgy First State Super mix which everyone says you have to hold

o MMR/BPH and the oppies as the next big O&G play offshore Sydney basin to   make substantive announcements in the next 2 months

o BLY way undervalued global drill services to rerate with May upgraded 2010 activity


----------



## Julia (13 March 2010)

gooner said:


> Julia,
> 
> Some hindsight there, I think. Reality is more risk more reward, so yes potentially more from WOR, but it is a higher risk stock than QBE.



Gooner, yes of course hindsight is involved, i.e. hindsight in having carefully observed the five year charts of both QBE and WOR before making a choice between the two.

(I have held QBE in the past on the popular basis that it's a 'very well managed company, etc etc.) but I found the actual profit from the SP plus div yield  just didn't stack up compared with some other companies.)

I'm not sure why you consider WOR is more risky than QBE, the latter obviously being vulnerable to extreme weather events etc.
WOR has excellent forward business and management have demonstrated their capacity to work with global conditions.

If you compare the five year charts

QBE five years ago was at about $15
It peaked at about $35
It's now $21.
Does the yield as in my previous post really justify holding this through that period?
Sure, if you used the trend to your advantage and jumped off at $35, you'd do fine.  But frankly I doubt that too many people who say they are buying either for "the long term" or "the income" actually do this.

In contrast
WOR five years ago was at about $8
Peaked at $55
Now $26

Again, if you'd used the trend to your advantage and sold at around $55 obviously you would have made an excellent capital gain and in the process pulled a yield only slightly less than QBE gross.

Or even if you were timid and used the "buy and hold" approach, your $8 five years ago is now $26.
Rather better than QBE's movement from five years ago $15 to now $21, isn't it?





cutz said:


> Top 3,
> 
> BHP, The big Australian, it holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> ...



Sound like pretty emotional choices, cutz, rather than basing your decisions on management and price history.

I have BHP, and frequently wonder why I do, given the reduced return compared to some of my other stocks.

Re WOW:   yes, it's a great business, yes, we all shop there and understand the business.
But let's look at the actual figures here also:

Five years ago  $15
Peaked at $35
Now about $28

Yield is 3.8% fully franked, so let's say gross about 6%.

I can't be bothered doing the total calculation for WOW, but although it's better than QBE, it doesn't equal WOR.

I'm not trying to knock anyone's choices here.  We all have different reasons for doing what we do.
But aren't we all in here for making the most money in the final analysis?
So I am always a bit puzzled about why people continue to hold stocks like WOW and QBE over many other companies which will provide more profit.

Maybe it's fear and I absolutely understand that.


----------



## Julia (13 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



bobbylat said:


> The Dividends are funneled into my 4% anz intrest account which is going to be used for buying a IP when the total account is 15% the price of the IP. Only $10000 more to go




bobbylat, I meant also to say that you can get much better than 4% in an online at call account.  (And that is ignoring the term deposits at 7% and more.)


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2010)

I don't hold anything at the moment, but if I did I'd be holding the three largest fully diversified resource companies and just adding to them on dips, recessions and depressions, if I was a long term holder.

US and GB may go bankrupt. Chindia may go through a significant correction/slow down. Developing countries in SE Asia and Latin America may go through a few coups. But in the long run, the world needs our resources and more of them.


----------



## Donga (13 March 2010)

kennas said:


> I don't hold anything at the moment, but if I did I'd be holding the three largest fully diversified resource companies and just adding to them on dips, recessions and depressions, if I was a long term holder.
> 
> US and GB may go bankrupt. Chindia may go through a significant correction/slow down. Developing countries in SE Asia and Latin America may go through a few coups. But in the long run, the world needs our resources and more of them.




Bankruptcy for US and UK Kennas - big call 

You're usually more long ranging than that. 

What about the emerging undervalued pool of goldies and O&G? If XAO goes above 5000 these will over perform IMHO. If not, my stodge will hopefully cushion the fall. 

Don't like the alternatives to being out of the market. ST and medium global indices are fine by me.


----------



## Sean K (14 March 2010)

Donga said:


> What about the emerging undervalued pool of goldies and O&G? If XAO goes above 5000 these will over perform IMHO. If not, my stodge will hopefully cushion the fall.
> 
> Don't like the alternatives to being out of the market. ST and medium global indices are fine by me.



I'm basically following Marc Faber and Jim Rogers at the moment. If money needs to be parked it probably should be in equities very short term, and commodities mid to longer term. I've gone away from sitting in front of the screen analysing stocks, and will be for the next 2-3 years so making 6-7% in cash is just fine for me, for some time. I'll revisit full time active investing when I see the developed world sort itself out. 5 - 10 years I think.


----------



## Donga (14 March 2010)

kennas said:


> I'm basically following Marc Faber and Jim Rogers at the moment. If money needs to be parked it probably should be in equities very short term, and commodities mid to longer term. I've gone away from sitting in front of the screen analysing stocks, and will be for the next 2-3 years so making 6-7% in cash is just fine for me, for some time. I'll revisit full time active investing when I see the developed world sort itself out. 5 - 10 years I think.




I lean more towards Buffett, Reserve Bank and possibly too much trust in the Asian story. Also consider that one GFC should be enough for the next few years. The world is always complicated but manages to struggle on.


----------



## craigj (14 March 2010)

higher risk profile leads me to more riskier holds at present

MHM 25% gotta love treating Al slag from tips

MEO 15%  bought over 9 months back under 20c   patience required

RHM 10%  tiny mc sandfire nearology


----------



## grace (14 March 2010)

1.  ESG 
2.  BOW (soon to be equal to or more than my ESG holding though)
3.  AOE

All coal seam gas stocks that I believe will be subject to takeover.  AOE already under activity.

I have held PES, QGC, Sunshine, etc that have already been taken over in this industry over the last couple of years.  Once they get taken over, I just put the money in the next likely one to go (in my opinion of course).

Therefore, I'm in those 3 above for growth only, and takeover speculation.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 March 2010)

grace said:


> 1.  ESG
> 2.  BOW (soon to be equal to or more than my ESG holding though)
> 3.  AOE
> 
> ...




Well done grace. You must be very happy with your investment decisions the last two years.


----------



## enigmatic (15 March 2010)

BHP - 14%
WDC - 10%
CBA - 7%

Although recently CBA has dropped to 6th at 7% due to three Resource Co. taking over CFE AQA BRM.


----------



## Jako (15 March 2010)

WES - Richard Goyder does great things with this company.
SOL - Robert Milner continues to grow this stock.

This makes up 75% of my PF.

The rest is more spec stocks- NWH TPM IDL CBD


----------



## kermit345 (15 March 2010)

I only have a small portfolio as i'm young and starting out but these are more top 5 holdings at the moment.

AAM - Bought in low and has become my largest holding due to the growth, had a rough patch lately with some management issues but going forward I feel they have further to travel yet, especially if some exploration results go their way.

WPL - I think WPL has massive potential over the next few years once a few of its developments reach the production stage. Read a great article on WPL within the Eureka Report last week and it just made me realise even more the potential WPL has. 

WES - Was lucky enough to buy in last year at 14.94 and so it has grown into one of my larger holdings. Was thinking of trimming it back but have decided to hold as I think bunnings is a great asset of theres which will be minimally affected by WOWs venture, and I think the coles story has further to run.

Although these are my top 3 holdings, it's mainly through growth and not the fact that I think these are the 3 best stocks in my portfolio. My 3 favourites at the moment would be CSL, WPL and WBC as stocks that I believe are trading well below value (especillay in CSL and WPL's case), and I think the st george merger as it takes hold westpac will just continue to grow and pay great dividends as the banks usually do.

Just my 2c (I'm only 23 so feel free to give me your thoughts about what i've written, I enjoy discussion and criticism as long as its constructive).


----------



## jonojpsg (15 March 2010)

Hmm, small holdings but nevertheless:

1.  NDO - oil producer and will be starting up its second well in the next couple of months.  BIG potential with about 20 targets ranging from 100m to 1.5bn barrels!!

2.  SDL - while it's got massive issued share capital (2.7bn), at current SP it's only valued at $400m and has about $90m in cash to progress its Mbarga IO project

3.  RHM (also) - as mentioned, tiny MC and potential (hopefully) to do a Sandfire at run 4000+% if it hits something decent


----------



## newbie trader (15 March 2010)

BSL 100%

That is all.

N.T


----------



## matty77 (16 March 2010)

ANZ 34.90%
BHP 26.80%
FMG 13.29%

ANZ & BHP bought at the right time  FMG bought at wrong time, trying to average out, oh so close...


----------



## todster (16 March 2010)

WBC  50%           They have been fleecing me for years,can't beat em buy em!
OST  25%           Was hoping they would pick up on Gorgon and other projects.
MMX 10%             Spec long term


----------



## Joe Blow (16 March 2010)

matty77 said:


> ANZ 34.90%
> BHP 26.80%
> FMG 13.29%
> 
> ANZ & BHP bought at the right time  FMG bought at wrong time, trying to average out, oh so close...






newbie trader said:


> BSL 100%
> 
> That is all.
> 
> N.T






enigmatic said:


> BHP - 14%
> WDC - 10%
> CBA - 7%
> 
> Although recently CBA has dropped to 6th at 7% due to three Resource Co. taking over CFE AQA BRM.




Just a reminder to everyone to please explain *why* you hold the stocks you do. Please just don't list them. 

After all, it's the "why" part that's the interesting/informative part.


----------



## enigmatic (16 March 2010)

My bad Joe Blow

BHP - 14% ... Biggest Diversified Resource company arround was seriously undervalued of time of purchase.
21.2% Year/Year growth over the past 10years 

WDC - 10% ... Massive Drop in Market Capital without real lose in future asset value, strong dividend 8% annual current which can be reinvested half yearly

CBA - 7%  ... I believe to be the strongest of the 4 banks, average dividend providing ample re-investment.
15.4% Year/Year growth over the past 10years

Although recently CBA has dropped to 6th at 7% due to three Resource Co. taking over CFE AQA BRM.

These above three were investments were purely based on the belief of the value of Iron ore and large deposits at the time.


----------



## cutz (16 March 2010)

Hi.

Question for you guys that are holding banks.

Is the threat of a potential property market collapse worrying, or do you think our banks are well enough capitalized to take such a beating *if* it were to occur ?


----------



## matty77 (16 March 2010)

matty77 said:


> ANZ 34.90%
> BHP 26.80%
> FMG 13.29%
> 
> ANZ & BHP bought at the right time  FMG bought at wrong time, trying to average out, oh so close...




apologies... this is why.

ANZ - Was looking for a bank stock and chose ANZ, I like the expansion into Asia and China as potential.

BHP - Looking for solid mining stock, everyone has BHP so jumped on board.

FMG - Had a moment where I lost all logic and got caught up in the hype, now trying to average out my loss - close to it.

I am still building my base portfolio which is a very long term view only, I am still looking at more retail, health and IT for this year to help balance my potfolio out.


----------



## matty77 (16 March 2010)

cutz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Question for you guys that are holding banks.
> 
> Is the threat of a potential property market collapse worrying, or do you think our banks are well enough capitalized to take such a beating *if* it were to occur ?




They will do ok, you cant just walk out on a house in Australia and hand the keys back to the bank, they will chase every cent they are owed even if it takes them years.


----------



## JimBob (16 March 2010)

MDX - 93%.  Promising Iron Ore, Uranium and Gold projects.  Top 20 hold over 80% of stock.  Have made solid gains so far but think there is still good upside if they achieve their exploration targets.

RHM - 6%.  Spec holding for nearology to Sandfire's DeGrussa discovery.  Low Market Cap and low number of shares on issue, undervalued on peer comparison and two promising projects.

FWL - 1%. Held for a while. Promising MPI project but out of cash to advance the project.  Waiting on a JV to provide funds.  Probably should have sold out quite a while ago as I have lost quite a bit on it but still holding in hope as i only have a small parcel.


----------



## bazollie (16 March 2010)

G'day to all my Top 3 in my SMSF -

SMR Stanmore Coal 21%, held since the float and accumulated since. SMR are up approximately 175% from my average cost. SMR have some great coal leases in the middle of the Bowen Basin, right next door / adjacent to rail and infrastructure. A tightly held stock with potential similar to AQA ( IMHO )

ADI Adelphi Energy 17.7%. I have held for what seems an eternity. Their new Farmin partner Hilcorp Energy is the 3-4th largest Privately owned O&G Exploration and Production Company ( In the U.S.) ADI have copped a hiding during the GFC but should come out the other side with success in their current and proposed horizontal well and fraccing program. 

VPE Victoria Petroleum 14.3%. VPE have a CSG lease in a very prospective sweet spot surrounded by some Major O&G Companies. If they find the right amount of CSG, they could be looked at very seriously by their neighbours
(IMHO) 

As you can see I like the Energy Companies!

Regards
Bazollie


----------



## littlebuffet (16 March 2010)

just saw the thread... 16% MCC...  at avg 3.90, cant go past  a great coal company, was only buying them in the downturn , bit toppy right about now but still has massive growth in a 2-5year term with coking coal at ove 2oo/t. 14% PNA... at avg .28 for exposure to copper and gold, now they also have their toes in chile with a partnership with the largest of all coldeco.          11% AOE... at avg 2.35 im totally bullish on cbm and lng and am very dissapointed we might lose another great growth story but i will sell at the right price.      also hold RIO 10%,BOW 8%,MQG 6%, AQA 6%, FMG 5%,GMG 5%,GPT 5% PDN 4% PLUS few specs WDR,HUN,CWK,FAR,MAU,GBZ making up the rest % YES i have a very aggresive resource portfolio and it is suited for growth. So far this year im up a massive 340% and have only taken partial profits so im 85% in the market and 15% cash.


----------



## Bill M (16 March 2010)

cutz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Question for you guys that are holding banks.
> 
> Is the threat of a potential property market collapse worrying, or do you think our banks are well enough capitalized to take such a beating *if* it were to occur ?



I have absolutely no fear in holding any of the big 4 banks in Australia. They have survived far far worse than this crisis including The Great Depression and the 1987 stock market crash. I might add that when they were raising capital last year I bought as much as I could and at half the prices that they are at now.


----------



## AngusSmart (26 March 2010)

these are percentage values and not quantity of holdings.. (just going off comsec pie chart)

37% IRD - Not really sure why i bought them, Comsec had a float going a while back when i started investing and i just threw them on my watch list. and kept watching for a very long time..they went down alot but seemed promising so i bought in just as they were on their way up. best move i have made so far besides buying into Aristocrat when they crashed and selling @ $9

36% AGI - I bought into this one thinking it would eventually come good, Owned by Lenny Ainsworth (Aristocrat founder), really waiting for it to pick up a little to flog it off now, it doesnt perform good at all. i am down a bit on it. Tho they have a pretty good Management team, and are finally producing games that are working. however nothing in the gaming industry is really going well at the moment. but it has some potential.

13% KRL - After doing some research it seemed like a good one to buy at the time, i jumped on at a low before they were producing coal and exporting it to china. was using this really just to bank some money so i didnt spend it while on a holiday.

CNP also held along with AAM which i will be boosting soon if i get some good news with them


----------



## Taltan (26 March 2010)

cutz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Question for you guys that are holding banks.
> 
> Is the threat of a potential property market collapse worrying, or do you think our banks are well enough capitalized to take such a beating *if* it were to occur ?




If property collapses than the govt/RBA will have to resuce the banks as happened in US. At the earliest sign of trouble last time they let BankWest & St George be taken over & implemented a deposit guarantee and property didn't even fall.


----------



## robusta (28 March 2010)

JBH 19 % - Great ROE just keeps on growing, hoping for 15-16% compounded growth over the next couple of years

WOW 11.5% - What can I say bought them recently when everyone was raving about WES up 8% in 2 months, great potentual for future dividends and growth cant see any reason not to hold for a loooong time

GOW 10.5% - Have outperformed the ASX 200 Accumulation index over the last 20 years, currently SP at approx 20% to NTA

Started investing mid January this year, have made some mistakes but I am pretty happy with these.


----------



## Drivermann (29 March 2010)

OST 14% growth in 1 year 58%
BKN 13% growth in 1 year 51%
ARG 15% growth of 37% since I've owned it. The first stock I bought as a means of diversification.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 March 2010)

Drivermann said:


> OST 14% growth in 1 year 58%
> BKN 13% growth in 1 year 51%
> ARG 15% growth of 37% since I've owned it. The first stock I bought as a means of diversification.




Yes, but why do you continue to hold and why did you choose to hold 12 months ago before the price growth you mention? Some kind of explanation of your fundamental reasons for holding these stocks would be appreciated.


----------



## Drivermann (29 March 2010)

Bought Argo shares some years ago for my daughters 21st. Then bought some for myself, reinvest the dividend. 4%+ yield fully franked makes them a "safe" investment.
Bradken was a $15 share that fell to 0.93c during GFC. Was a spec buy, assum ed (hoped) that value would rise. Once it did I bought in, they continued to rise so I bought more. Currently $7.84.
Onesteel. Similar story, a good company sold down during GFC. Opportunity to buy when the price was low. Considered BSL but thought that OST offered greater diversification as it has its own iron ore mines, processing plants and recycling business.
I am a long term investor so I look for a combination of growth and income. All three give me income which I reinvest and 2 off 3 give me growth.


----------



## adobee (29 March 2010)

50% ADI
50% CTPO

ADI held cause i believe the storey is getting better and presently sounds better than it did when the stock was $1+ , I see alot of upside on it and have bought up until it equals 50% of my portfolio.. somewhat also a result of CTPO dropping by about 40% .. CTPO held for max exposure to CTP.. 2014 expiry is very positive.. CTP drilling underway .. If a coal seam gas reasource can be proved in the Northern Territory where CTP own huge amounts of land then its going to boom.. if not csg then the share price will continue to stagnate.. I have faith I the boss and his experience..


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 March 2010)

TZL - Thousands of applications at a lowly million dollars each in revenue = $1b+ pa in revenue = At least 50x current share price. Example of applications selling at the moment are the Dell Adamo XPS latching mechanism and the Anixter distributor deal for intelligent datacenter cabinet locks.

I hold no other stocks.


----------



## kpas (30 March 2010)

BRM - Have held it for years since it was the little speccy YML, slowly accumulating more and more over the years. Has always had solid fundamentals and as time has gone it, it has been very derisked. Only really 1 more major thing to sort out (rail infrastructure) and this is a done deal. On that basis they should hopefully be up and mining by 2012/2013 at which point I would hope their market cap is many times what it currently is ($500m)

RHM - Pure speculation on nearology to SFR and because of their newly acquired interests in an existing iron ore mine in the US. At 5$m market cap these guys have a hell of a lot of upside and very little downside. If they can prove any sort of existing copper/gold resource at Narracoota, the SP will go many times over; if they can fast track the US iron ore project (Beuna Vista) to production, their market cap will also go many times over. So in short, no fundamentals at the moment, just a lot of speculation & a reasonable chance of success. The upside greatly outweighs the downside.


----------



## venger (30 March 2010)

Top 3 - argo, afic and index fund

Why? i was a know-nothing investor when i started.. and after reading/learning/listening up on investing literature in the past 10 years, sad to admit that i'm likely a know-nothing investor still..


----------



## Muschu (30 March 2010)

robusta said:


> JBH 19 % - Great ROE just keeps on growing, hoping for 15-16% compounded growth over the next couple of years
> 
> WOW 11.5% - What can I say bought them recently when everyone was raving about WES up 8% in 2 months, great potentual for future dividends and growth cant see any reason not to hold for a loooong time
> 
> ...




Re GOW -- had never heard of it and it seems at a low point. Any thoughts as to why?
Regards
Rick


----------



## So_Cynical (30 March 2010)

Muschu said:


> Re GOW -- had never heard of it and it seems at a low point. Any thoughts as to why?
> Regards
> Rick




I've only just discovered GOW to..i think that all that cash there sitting on could be seen as a negative, like cos its not out there making money, also the fact that there buying a bit of property could be seen as a negative.

I really like GOW at the current SP.


----------



## ers_6 (30 March 2010)

good thread people keep them coming. 

my three holdings:
ANZ
MTS
QBE

all solid companies... have made a packet on ANZ since picking them up.


----------



## Julia (30 March 2010)

ers_6 said:


> good thread people keep them coming.
> 
> my three holdings:
> ANZ
> ...



Can you define "A packet"?
When did you pick them up?

Frequently posters say things like "this has been a brilliant investment for me", "I've made a huge profit from this" etc etc.

I don't suppose it's ever likely to happen, but I'd really like to see some quantified definition of these superlatives.

e.g. is "a packet" say 100% capital gain in one year, in three months?
Probably not, given ANZ in the last year went from $16 - $25:
MTS in the last year went from $3.90 to $4.10
QBE in the last year went from $19 to $21
(all above approx.)

This isn't a criticism.  We all hold different stocks for different reasons.
I've just become more and more interested recently in some definition of a 'successful' investment/trade.
It seems for some it's as simple as a return better than retail deposit cash rate, and for others it means at least a 100% gain in six months.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 March 2010)

Julia said:


> Can you define "A packet"?
> When did you pick them up?
> 
> Frequently posters say things like "this has been a brilliant investment for me", "I've made a huge profit from this" etc etc.
> ...




I was thinking a thread called "Your top 3 performing stocks and how much you paid for them" would be interesting.

There's almost no chance it would ever get to 4 pages.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 March 2010)

ers_6 said:


> good thread people keep them coming.
> 
> my three holdings:
> ANZ
> ...




Ers, would you mind going into the "why" part a little for the benefit of those reading the thread?

Thanks!


----------



## jaydebono (31 March 2010)

CBA - 35% - Stable stock IMO, i've held it for a long time, no reason to sell now.

IIN - 20%(Iinet, i think thats the code ) - I think they are a great company and some upcoming announcements I think are going to produce good results, im not referring the just announced purchase of netspace either.
I actually just increased my holding with this company.

SYP - 7% I believe there's a good future for this company, my investments risen 50% on them since purchase. Going to do a short sell soon as i anticipate a bit of a drop before another lift. I just hope the US market reponds well to their product offerings.


----------



## Muschu (31 March 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> I've only just discovered GOW to..i think that all that cash there sitting on could be seen as a negative, like cos its not out there making money, also the fact that there buying a bit of property could be seen as a negative.
> 
> I really like GOW at the current SP.




Not sure whether GOW is a discovery of any interest.  SP today is roughly what it was 5 years ago.


----------



## Idiode (31 March 2010)

Top three in my SMSF are Aussie Banks. All are growing profits and pay fully franked dividends - boring but consitent.

Definitely a huge concern during the GFC with visions of queues of irate customers demanding their deposits back.

All three have grown (recovered better) to place themselves in the top 3 positions.

WBC 12% - started out as SGB and turned into WBC after SGB/WBC merger. 
NAB 10% - bought in 2004 after their deplorable trading desk failure. Have had a rough ride but basically John Stewart's stewardship sorted them out during his reign as CEO.
ANZ 10% - originally purchased in 1999 for $10.40 and have added more as opportunities present themselves. 

ABP at 9.9% almost comes a tie with ANZ but one third were sold before the GFC and repurchased since.


----------



## cutz (31 March 2010)

I'd be a bit worried having too much in the big banks at the moment, good article on the matter in page 32, today's fin review.


----------



## Julia (31 March 2010)

Idiode said:


> Top three in my SMSF are Aussie Banks. All are growing profits and pay fully franked dividends - boring but consitent.



The SP isn't necessarily following their growing profits, however.
I bought CBA back in October 09 and am only up a miserable 4.2%.



> Definitely a huge concern during the GFC with visions of queues of irate customers demanding their deposits back.



There was no likelihood of this because the government quickly guaranteed deposits.



> All three have grown (recovered better) to place themselves in the top 3 positions.



Not sure what you mean by "top 3 positions".  Top 3 in your p/f?


----------



## Idiode (31 March 2010)

Julia said:


> I bought CBA back in October 09 and am only up a miserable 4.2%.
> 
> I guess it all depends on when you bought. I sold my holdings in CBA for $4.00 in 1994 - now I wish ......
> 
> ...




Yep! top three by value in p/f

This is after reducing my holdings in all three banks in September '09.


----------



## robusta (31 March 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> I've only just discovered GOW to..i think that all that cash there sitting on could be seen as a negative, like cos its not out there making money, also the fact that there buying a bit of property could be seen as a negative.
> 
> I really like GOW at the current SP.




This is in a recent letter to shareholders.
"In seeking to reposition the company, retail shopping centres
were identified as counter-cyclical opportunities characterised
by having high rental yields, low valuations and often
distressed selling. They are expected to provide a high and
stable source of income to our investment portfolio. In
addition, we believe that they have the potential to deliver
strong capital growth over time as rental incomes increase
and valuations again move back towards long term averages.
Retail shopping centres are likely to benefit from Australia’s
ongoing economic strength, low unemployment and low
interest rates. We will also endeavour to add value to these
shopping centres over time using our in-house experience and
expertise."
As to the cash they are sitting on

"The company is currently reviewing a number of
property, private equity and listed equity investment
opportunities in which it expects to deploy its surplus
cash funds."

IMO they are a long term proposotion. They will probably wait until AREIT'S all all the rage again and sell out for a massive gain to some highly leveraged player then move on to the next out of favour undervalued asset, meanwhile paying great dividends from their portfolio of ;43% listed blue chip equities, 29% property, 10% private equities plus wherever they park the 18% they are holding in cash at the moment.
All this at a 20% plus discount to NTA. I think I may have almost talked myself into buying some more.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 March 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> CSL   People always getting Flu.
> SUN   Takeover soon
> ORG   Been good to me
> 
> ...




CSL   People always getting Flu.
SUN   Takeover soon
AEE   Overheard information inside dunny at Ross Island Hotel. My solicitor     Sue Grabbit says this is not inside information. 


I am however still over 70% in cash.


----------



## drsmith (31 March 2010)

robusta said:


> This is in a recent letter to shareholders.
> "In seeking to reposition the company, retail shopping centres
> were identified as counter-cyclical opportunities characterised
> by having high rental yields, low valuations and often
> ...



Interesting stock.

I note though that the shopping centres they are purchasing are in smaller regional areas. Kempsey for example has a population of under 10000 so a knowledge of what drives the local economy is critical. A regional area's economy may be less diverse than that of a larger metropolitan area and thus more volatile. Their venture into retail property looks to be relatively recent so management obviously does not have a proven track record in that area. 

These are factors which may be contributing to the share price discount to NTA.


----------



## robusta (31 March 2010)

drsmith said:


> Interesting stock.
> 
> I note though that the shopping centres they are purchasing are in smaller regional areas. Kempsey for example has a population of under 10000 so a knowledge of what drives the local economy is critical. A regional area's economy may be less diverse than that of a larger metropolitan area and thus more volatile. Their venture into retail property looks to be relatively recent so management obviously does not have a proven track record in that area.
> 
> These are factors which may be contributing to the share price discount to NTA.




Thankyou for your views drsmith
IMO they are looking at Kempsey and Port Macquarie as a growth area with more people looking for a seachange plus a influx of retirees.
As for their experience in running retail property here is a brief company profile from the Investsmart Website 

"Company History 
Gowings was established in 1868 by John Ellis Gowing. The company's origins were in retailing. The first store was opened at 318 George St, Sydney. The company purchased many property investments in the 1920s. In 1953, Gowings started an investment portfolio. The company listed on the ASX in July 1962. In 2001, the company split into a listed investment company and a retailer. In November 2005, administrators were appointed to Gowings Retail. 
Differentiating Factor 
GOW concentrates its investment in companies with high-income generating potential and long-term capital growth."


----------



## So_Cynical (31 March 2010)

Muschu said:


> Not sure whether GOW is a discovery of any interest.  SP today is roughly what it was 5 years ago.




Rick you say that like its a bad thing. :dunno: im only interested because its trading at a significant low, if GOW was 2.85 now, like it was 12 months ago my interest would be zero, GOW has delivered a Gross dividend yield over the last 5 years of 8.5% PA (approx at current price) so not to bad if you paid about the current price, keeping in mind its a very low risk conservative stock...just look at all the people putting money in the bank for less.

Now a look at the 5 year chart tells us that there's only been 8 or so months over the last 60 months when you could of brought GOW at around the current SP....so seriously why would anyone want to pay more? and yet thousands have...the chart tells me that GOW is very capable of substantial capital growth if you enter at the right time.

Why tens of thousands of investors, punters, mums and dads and professionals ignore this simple fact is totally beyond me.


----------



## Nero64 (31 March 2010)

CWK: Thermal and Coking coal explorer with interests in convential coal producing and clean coal technologies. It has tenements Oaklands, Vickery South and Ferndale. All these are surrounded by Rio Tinto and other major producers. Its Oaklands resource is 822MT alone and increasing and is situated near rail and port facilties.  It listed at $1.20 at the height of the coal boom in June 2008. Then fell to 9c. It now stands at 34c. I bought and hold because coal is still the most dominant and cheapest energy fuel in town. 

LNC: Involved in clean coal technology and gas to liquid coal conversion. Has a major project in the Walloway Basin in South Australia for commercial underground coal gasification. It has 3 mines Galilee, Emerald and Pentland with the potential for thermal/coking coal production. It hopes to sell these in the next few months for 2 Billion plus which will bring $2-3 per share based on cash value alone. I bought and hold because of its coal tenements, the UCG story and because it acts as a coal/clean energy hedge. 

NPX: Is the leading manufacturer and marketer in resins and linked to the growing economy of China. I invested in based on growing earnings and sales. I have bought in 5 times and will continue to hold until I am happy with the profit or until I get stopped out.


----------



## Julia (31 March 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Rick you say that like its a bad thing. :dunno: im only interested because its trading at a significant low, if GOW was 2.85 now, like it was 12 months ago my interest would be zero, GOW has delivered a Gross dividend yield over the last 5 years of 8.5% PA (approx at current price) so not to bad if you paid about the current price, keeping in mind its a very low risk conservative stock...just look at all the people putting money in the bank for less.
> 
> Now a look at the 5 year chart tells us that there's only been 8 or so months over the last 60 months when you could of brought GOW at around the current SP....so seriously why would anyone want to pay more? and yet thousands have...the chart tells me that GOW is very capable of substantial capital growth if you enter at the right time.
> 
> Why tens of thousands of investors, punters, mums and dads and professionals ignore this simple fact is totally beyond me.



I'd say tens of thousands ignore this stock because they can do way better with their money elsewhere.
Even if you were clever enough to buy at the start of your chart at the low of about $2.70, it took *two years!!* to get to its high of about $4.  There are other stocks that will show that much capital appreciation in a fraction of that time.

Yes, it's a very decent yield.

Essentially we come back to our fundamental difference in approach - you look for income, even if you're not making much capital gain, but others of us look for capital appreciation first.


----------



## Idiode (1 April 2010)

Julia said:


> I'd say tens of thousands ignore this stock because they can do way better with their money elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Hi Julia,
> ...


----------



## Julia (1 April 2010)

Idiode said:


> Hi Julia,
> 
> I am genuinely interested to know your top three selections where you "can do way better with your money elsewhwere", keeping in mind that fully franked dividends are better value than interest bearing deposits.



Idiode, I've outlined my approach in posts 17 and 23 on this thread.

When you say that 'fully franked dividends are better value than interest bearing deposits', yes, if tax is a consideration, and also depending on the interest rates offered.  Consider also that retirees in the pension phase of their Super are paying no tax.

I don't ever look at buying shares because the yield is 'better than interest on cash'.  
We've had this discussion a hundred times and I'm not doing it again here, other than to say I will never see the sense in getting 10% in dividend yield and franking credits, if your capital is diminishing at the rate of 15% p.a. because of a falling SP.

What matters is your bottom line at the end of the year.  

My top three stocks vary.  At present they are:

BKN   52 week range     1.62  -   7.97

CPB    "               "       12    -   32

MND   "               "        8     -   15.77

Reason for buying:  all performed well for me prior to being sold fairly early in the GFC, and had returned to recognisable uptrend when I re-entered.

I couldn't tell you what dividend yield and/or franking credits attach to any of these.




Like Rick and GG, I'm still substantially in cash, around 60% at present.


----------



## SmellyTerror (1 April 2010)

Edit: didn't see Julia's post above before I posted, obviously...

Idiode: well given that we're looking at hindsight, if you'd bought LGL yesterday you would have made 30% in a day (I'm cut becuase I had an order for LGL all written out for $3.03 yesterday morning, with a take-profit at $4, but cancelled it because I figured I'd give it another day to settle down. In my defence, a toddler was climbing up my leg).

Bascially, I want more than 8.5%pa to justify the risk of owning a share. Any share. Damn right they're higher than interest bearing accounts - they have more risk. But is 8.5% enough for you? Not me. If I can't get 12% then I might as well just pay off my home loan. And no matter how safe a stock is supposed to be, it's simply nothing like a bank deposit. Look at the "safe" REITs. How do those people feel right now about their nice safe dividends?

Selling a stock is just as much an income as getting a dividend. Those dollars in the bank don't care who their parents are. This is a thread about holding, so I can see how a dividend-focus can come along, but ignoring capital appreciation is as bad as ignoring dividends. Worse, IMO, since there tends to be a lot more money in capital appreciation (and more money lost in capital depreciation, too).

To answer the thread:
1. *RED (10%): *I know! A nutty spec, no dividend. But as you can see I'm not really a buy-and-hold sort of guy, so there's not a lot of competition. This one can be such a large part of my account because I've got a pretty tight stop. Very confident in the future of this lil' feller, low cost, big reserve, producation to come online when they'll be getting contracts well over the old $800 mark, obvious takeover target. My average buy-in is 0.13. I've been dumping a few at 14 and rebuy at 12, but most I'm hanging onto for the ride. I'm a gold bull, so this is my leverage on leverage on leverage play on gold.

...but an example of getting money from appreciation. Could have sold this at 0.145 today, for an 11% profit. My little 12 -> 14 trades (which I can do because I'm confident of it not dropping below 10c, and confident it'll get over 20c in a year) are making 16% a time, and I've done it twice in the last month (should have been 3, but I held on the last time. We'll see how that goes).

2. *NAB (6%): *The only big bank worth owning, IMO. Here I'm fishing for the issue they'll need for AXA - so definitetly NOT a CFD trade (none of these longer-terms are, of course).

3. *WOW (5%):* they're devious bastards, hardware (vs Bunnings) coming in, solid and defensive.

Should have: WDC. When I can spare some money for nanna shares, it's top of the list. Great income resilience, good management, and big managenemt ownership (see previous posts about WDC). Takes a cut of all the clever stuff JBH and WOW and WES and etc. do to get more money out of their customers. Will take a cut from the next big retailer to come along, and the next... Good business to be in all 'round.


----------



## awg (1 April 2010)

BHP ~11% been a core of my portfolio since day 1, over 20yrs.

I continue to hold a favourable view, my timeframe is long-term.

IRN ~8.5% 

Purchased as an M&A candidate, added some more after the ann as an arb, hence the size of my position.

PRU ~8%

Got into this goldie reasonably early, have added to my position several times. This is very much a takeover target as well. 

dont know if we are counting hybrid securities as well, but I chucked a lump of spare cash in them as 8%+ is better than bank interest atm, and I can sell them tommorrow if I want.


----------



## Julia (1 April 2010)

SmellyTerror said:


> Bascially, I want more than 8.5%pa to justify the risk of owning a share. Any share. Damn right they're higher than interest bearing accounts - they have more risk. But is 8.5% enough for you? Not me. If I can't get 12% then I might as well just pay off my home loan. And no matter how safe a stock is supposed to be, it's simply nothing like a bank deposit. Look at the "safe" REITs. How do those people feel right now about their nice safe dividends?
> 
> Selling a stock is just as much an income as getting a dividend. Those dollars in the bank don't care who their parents are. This is a thread about holding, so I can see how a dividend-focus can come along, but ignoring capital appreciation is as bad as ignoring dividends. Worse, IMO, since there tends to be a lot more money in capital appreciation (and more money lost in capital depreciation, too).
> 
> Should have: WDC. When I can spare some money for nanna shares, it's top of the list. Great income resilience, good management, and big managenemt ownership (see previous posts about WDC). Takes a cut of all the clever stuff JBH and WOW and WES and etc. do to get more money out of their customers. Will take a cut from the next big retailer to come along, and the next... Good business to be in all 'round.



Thanks for your comments, Smelly Terror.  
Your affection for WDC, though, seems out of sync with your earlier comments about capital appreciation.
Looking at a five year chart of WDC it took *two years* to rise from $16 to just $24, and has since fallen to about $12 at present.
And this capital performance is not ameliorated much by the yield which, although currently at 6.6%, is unfranked, so not that great.

I know that many analysts include WDC as a core p/f stock.  It's just something I've never understood when there are so many other stocks that will make you more money.   We continually hear that QBE is the best managed insurance company, that it's a great business etc etc., but imo it's yet another example of how a good business doesn't necessarily translate into a consistently rising share price.


----------



## Poppypop (2 April 2010)

28.8% Telstra - This medium risk stock is low in price and predictable, they just payed a good dividend and are great to trade under $3.25.

23.9% Myer - They're reasonably low in price, and just paid a reasonable dividend, they have a very good broker rating, and have been around for as long as I can remember.

20.1% Caspian Oil & Gas - I made thousands on this high risk spec stock at the same time last year. At the current share price of around 1 cent it looks very appealing again. Just waiting on the one good announcement that will see it BOOM up again


----------



## suhm (2 April 2010)

FGE - 13.6%, Mining services company with good NPAT, cashflow growth and I don't know of many in a stronger uptrend post GFC, which still trade a discount compared to its peers. Its also just announced that it has received a change of control transaction, i think it is probably a partnership deal or maybe a takeover. Not sure a bit upset I sold down a bit before reaching what I thought was fair value because it was getting to be to such a large % of the portfolio and was starting to trend down.

CCV - 10.4%, Pawn broker, money lender. Makes money from the financially illiterate and has an easy way to employ the excess capital to improve profitability as it has been buying back its franchisee's stores at an EBIT of 3. In a downtrend recently though.

TBR - 9.2%, Gold miner - Thought this would be a sleeper stock in a sideways trend for more than a year but someone with deeper pockets seems to like it. Its shot up but market cap is still only a bit more than the cash and gold it has on hand + stockpiled ore awaiting processing. You get its low cash cost gold mine, 1/2 of RND (it has a complicated share structure as RND is one of TBR's largest shareholders) and any exploration upside for almost nothing.


----------



## SmellyTerror (6 April 2010)

> Your affection for WDC, though, seems out of sync with your earlier comments about capital appreciation.




Very true, sorry for not expanding earlier. As I said, I'm not a buy-and-hold kinda guy. For me, the rare holder is more of a silly psychological crutch, really. I can plonk stuff like this in my long-term portfolio, then buy my short-termers (almost all of my actual "action") with a higher proportion of margin. It's silly because it's all the same money, but it keeps it very much in my head what I'm doing with different trades. My short termers cost me interest (at least, it’s them that cost me interest in my own head, even though it’s not actually the case), so I need to constantly check if I still want them. I call any keepers I’m holding my “nanna” shares because they’re a bit silly and cowardly  (like my nanna – no offense meant to intelligent brave nannas out there). Hence, rare.

Having said that, WDC is attractive to me because it's well off its highs despite some excellent prospects and very careful management. I like "careful" in my keepers. Here I can hope for capital appreciation over the next 24 months, and reasonable (if unspectacular) dividends too. I could expect to weather storms long enough to get my CGT 50% discount.  Seriously, there’s no reason it can’t get back into the $15-18 range, sooner rather than later.

Most of WDC's tenants are in the order of 17-20 P/E. WDC is well behind that (14.36x at the moment). WDC pays out dividends at a similar rate to banks, but again is a good couple of points behind them on a P/E basis. Sure it’s not a fair and direct comparison, but the gap is too big IMO. High occupancy rates, good leverage to any recovery in the US, and a bit to the UK (hey, it can’t get much worse over there), in a good position to increase revenue from profitable retailers, crazy-high barriers to entry for the competition, very low risk – *if* you’re looking for something you could expect to hang onto no matter what, this is one to look at, IMO. 

…having said that, I think “looking for something you could expect to hang onto no matter what” is generally pretty dopey, so that’s a very big *IF* (note that I don’t actually hold the stock myself, and despite all of this probably never will). I like to be a moving target – hell, my biggest “hold” is RED, ffs. But that’s not really on topic here. :


----------



## Bhenn (7 April 2010)

*1. Fortescue Metals FMG - 23%*
Was the first buy of my still fledgling investment career and has worked out well. I continue to own them because I believe they remain a high risk high reward option over the medium term, obviously levereged to higher iron ore prices. Average unit price of around $2.80 and target exit price around $8 would be nice. 

*2. BHP Billiton BHP - 17%*
The Big Australian...well kinda. Bought them on the advice of my old man and fundamentally a top stock. Dividend's a bit small considering but long term I don't think I'll go broke holding BHP. Well diversified in a lot of resource areas too.

*3. Goodman Group GMG - 15%*
Property trust bought at 30cents and now at 67cents. Bought in for the fundamental reason I saw upside if the global economy recovered, and remain a holder due to it paying a small but handy dividend and have already taken my intitial capital off the table so basically it's a free ride. Has been one of the worst stocks on the exchange over the past couple of years and property trusts mostly took a pounding so any sustained recovery in the area should result in a good ride from Goodman. They've got a lot of debt, though.


----------



## SmellyTerror (8 April 2010)

Bhenn said:


> *3. Goodman Group GMG - 15%*
> ...property trusts mostly took a pounding so any sustained recovery in the area should result in a good ride from Goodman. They've got a lot of debt, though.




Yeah, the property trusts are strange. They had to undergo so much restructuring during the GFC that most of them are essentially different companies now. Going to take another year, IMO, to see what they're going to look like. But with the rush to deleverage now turning into a rush to *re*leverage, I think there's a good chance they'll come back into favour. Often good to be getting into something that everyone else hates for reasons that aren't as relevant any more...

If I was braver I'd be getting some GPT and FKP and holding on for a takeover or a serious re-rating.


----------



## shinobi346 (8 April 2010)

Long term:

WOW - in case things turn for the worst again, people still have to buy food

BHP - I needed somewhere to park some money for the long term so I chose the olympic dam.

BEN - Well managed and I have a lot of respect for what they stand for so I am proud to give them my support.

Short Term:

SRI - With Newcrest after Lihir, I' hoping someone will notice this one. Maybe nothing will happen but I wanted to have something in gold anyway.

RVR - This is my speccy play at the moment. I bought a packet late last year for 16c and its back to the same price so I might exit soon if the current trend keeps up.

AOE - my gas play.


----------



## Muschu (8 April 2010)

NVT - for reasons expressed on that thread and others.
AGO - as a result of their acquistion of port facilities.
BHP - because of who they are.

If there was a "4":

SUN - a remarkably resilient stock.


----------



## lukelee (18 June 2010)

*what is your top 3 stocks and reason?*

Currently I am holding MTS and QBE,
Reason for MTS:
It is a stable company which was founded in 1920, high dividends and it keeps increasing since 2001, high roe(9 years average roe is  16.96)

Reason for QBE:
Low per, High dividends, high ROE (7 years average roe is 19.91).

Both of them are blue chips, and I am holding them for long term.


----------



## TheBull (18 June 2010)

WOW - 9% will only stop with World domination 
QBE - 12% one of the best Insurance companies around and a bargin to boot at $18.6. Excellent management team etc etc
WDC - 11% Again same as Woolies world domination of malls, excellent mgt, growth is aggressive

Rest  (12 stocks) is 5-8% on average, although have added NMS (20c) at 9% which is a bit risky but hey look at that upside...


----------



## DB008 (18 June 2010)

My top 3 holdings change pretty frequently.
At the moment l have
RIO 
CBA 
QBE


----------



## akkopower (19 June 2010)

Top three are

bhp(17%) - hopefully sell alot of minerals to developing nations. 

ndo(17%)  - medium explorer just turned producer, bought a bit and then just kept topping up at local minimums. Have very good growth potential. market cap - $200m, estimated pe of abt 1.7 for next 2 yrs (my estimate- production from tindalo and galoc) so if they get there next target, gindara, up and running soon it could do very well. up av. 30% so far

hdf (13%)- good growth opportunities and could be a takeover target apa just keeps buying more and more, just got to crack the $1.37/8 resistance. up 25% so far


----------



## Bill M (19 June 2010)

As a self funded retiree my top 3 Holdings are:

Telstra, pays very good fully franked dividends (around 9%) I also believe there will be a deal struck with Telstra and the Government/NBN and Prices are marked down far too far in my opinion. If a change of government eventuates the NBN could go out the window too which could put TLS in even a better position. 

National Australia Bank, pays good dividends again (around 6%). Have been marked down more than the others for many reasons including the wanted purchase of AXA. I feel the mark down is unwarrented and regardless of whether they buy AXA or not they will continue to make good profits and pay good dividends.

STW, it is ASX 200 Fund. Covers the top 200 companies and pay a distribution of around 4.2%. Follows the XJO closely, requires no thought nor effort you just buy it and it follows the market almost perfectly.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## ormond (19 June 2010)

Top 3 holdings are-

TRY-Every portfolio needs a good gold stock.

ASG-I/T stock with numerous fixed government contracts.

IPP-Recently loaded up on this owner of Asian property websites.


Also large holdings in FGE and UGL


----------



## Bill M (20 June 2010)

Bill M said:


> As a self funded retiree my top 3 Holdings are:
> 
> Telstra, pays very good fully franked dividends (around 9%) I also believe there will be a deal struck with Telstra and the Government/NBN and Prices are marked down far too far in my opinion. If a change of government eventuates the NBN could go out the window too which could put TLS in even a better position.



Telstra has just struck a deal with the Federal Government, now I'm even more excited. Story here: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/business/breaking-news/telstra-agrees-to-national-broadband-network-deal/story-e6freuyr-1225881922860


----------



## Julia (20 June 2010)

Bill M said:


> Telstra has just struck a deal with the Federal Government, now I'm even more excited. Story here: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/business/breaking-news/telstra-agrees-to-national-broadband-network-deal/story-e6freuyr-1225881922860



Good for you, Bill.
Where do you get the 9% dividend?  Have they declared a div which is significantly up on the last one?
E-trade site is down for update but the ASX website says last two divs were 14c.  On a last price of $3.23, 9% would be a div payment of just over 29 cents.


----------



## Bill M (21 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Good for you, Bill.
> Where do you get the 9% dividend?  Have they declared a div which is significantly up on the last one?
> E-trade site is down for update but the ASX website says last two divs were 14c.  On a last price of $3.23, 9% would be a div payment of just over 29 cents.




On Comsec it shows a 8.7% fully franked dividend at the price of $3.23, grossed up that's 12.3%. Yes the present dividend is 14c per 6 Months which equates to 8.7% P/A (not 8.7% per 6 Months).


----------



## Julia (21 June 2010)

Bill M said:


> On Comsec it shows a 8.7% fully franked dividend at the price of $3.23, grossed up that's 12.3%. Yes the present dividend is 14c per 6 Months which equates to 8.7% P/A (not 8.7% per 6 Months).



Ah, stupid me.  Sorry Bill.  I was indeed considering the 14c as for 12 months.
Absolutely no idea why I would do this.  My apologies.
Grossed up, that's certainly a decent income and especially if you get some increase in your capital.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 August 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



So_Cynical said:


> Top 3 by portfolio weight
> 
> 
> TRY - Troy resources = Gold and brilliant management
> ...




5 Months later and TRY is still my #1 holding even thou i have reduced my TRY shares by about 30% (small profit) HDF is still at #2 as the yield so so damn good...1 more divi and ill take some profit.

MRE is #3 due to my recent re-entry (average down) that's turned out to be rather successful, yet to take profit as there's more SP upside IMO...#4 is CTN, im still in the trade and still waiting for it to come good.


----------



## nunthewiser (29 August 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



So_Cynical said:


> 5 Months later and TRY is still my #1 holding even thou i have reduced my TRY shares by about 30%  MRE is #3 due to my recent re-entry (average down) that's turned out to be rather successful, yet to take profit as there's more SP upside IMO .





i hold TRY have done on and off for years.

was once a solid little miner with the lowest cash costs in the land.

i only hold a free holding these days and have found no reason to add to it of late as the storys got murky over the years.

in some kickass prospects tho and know some of the areas very well

they also have corresponding grounds with a couple of sharks that would snap them up at any given moment if they get in the way

i hold, am biased, and free hold so my circumstances will be different to anyone thinking of this far and wide buncha WA gold producers


----------



## nunthewiser (29 August 2010)

and top 3 in position size and length of holding are 

MTS
BHP
CSL


dyor....


----------



## Slipperz (29 August 2010)

Hmmm MTS huh Nun... that a new one on me * makes a coffee and settles in for some research*

I'm about 70% SSN cos it's the best little microcap oiler I've ever found with some great aceages, a land sale deal worth 76 million a week from conclusion with royalties to fund a drilling program in some very oil rich areas in the US.


The rest of my portfolio is a big red line called AZZ.

Holding on with balls of steel on a fair paper loss waiting for news of their unsolicited acreage offer to eventuate.

Will probably reweight back into LNC after the SSN land deal is finalised with profits. I like the LNC story longterm and right now it's looking a little oversold IMHO.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 August 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> and top 3 in position size and length of holding are
> 
> MTS
> BHP
> ...




Nun, as per the thread title, you need to explain *why* you hold your top three stocks.


----------



## prawn_86 (29 August 2010)

Largest holding is CAB. Sitting on a >7% divvy plus franking credits, with a near monopoly on their market. 

2nd largest holding is NMS as i think they are doing well to position themselves as a global player. They just need to convert the contracts into profit now 

Other holdings are split fairly evenly across relatively dodgy spec stuff.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (29 August 2010)

At risk of attracting the detractors again (see TZL thread) who do not spend the time to investigate the full picture, my top 3 are: 

1. TZL
2. TZL
3. TZL

My reasons are far too numerous to go into detail here but this script from www.tz.net pretty much sums up what they are attempting. This combined with the fact that TZ has almost recovered from a black swan event (former board facing civil and criminal charges), means that the company is one of the cheapest stocks on the ASX, but at the same time has the biggest goals bar none. It's a company that certainly tempted Mark Bouris to put his reputation on the line.

"Between TZL's two operating subsidiaries — one focusing on IP creation, technology development and proprietary product commercialization and the other offering award-winning multi-disciplinary design and engineering services — TZL has the collective power to transform great ideas into truly amazing commercial offerings that *will change the world *– in the way we use things or in the things that we use."

Current share price with customers and engagements, BAE, Boeing, Airbus, Visteon, Dell, Pitney Bowes, Anixter, Cardinal Health and others which they do not mention due to non disclosure agreements : 40c. 

Share price upon IPO several years ago when TZ had no customers and their ideas were concepts: $2.50

My current valuation: $3-$7 - Based on:

(1)a target fastener market greater than $50b, with solutions which are 3x cheaper than the next best alternative, yet with superior functionality - security, audit trail, remote actuation etc
(2)Software focused company - therefore extremely high margins and repeat revenue from the same customers
(3)Previous revenue $17m. 2011 forecast $30m, but with many other developments since this forecast.


----------



## Slipperz (29 August 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> At risk of attracting the detractors again (see TZL thread) who do not spend the time to investigate the full picture, my top 3 are:
> 
> 1. TZL
> 2. TZL
> ...




I followed their story a while back as the software and fastener technology is pretty impressive.

Lost interest after the SP went off the cliff as the profits never eventuated and then the legal wrangling began.

I just had a look at the chart and it looks like it's found it's bottom but the depth is astonishing.

One seller in the queue with 10 913 shares 

Could be off for a bit of a run with that sort of depth!


----------



## nulla nulla (29 August 2010)

*Map* (Macquarie Airport)  
Purchase Date: 03 December 2002 
Purchase Price: $0.86
Dividends per share since purchase: $1.64
Current Dividend: $0.21
Yield on Current share price $2.94: 7.14%
Yield on original share price $0.86: 24.42%
Capital Gain on original share price: $2.08
Comments: No point in selling it. It doesn't owe us anything and continues to contribute a regular income stream through dividends.

*WBC* (Westpac)
Purchase Date: 01 July 2001
Purchase Price: $13.20
Dividends pershare since purchase: $8.70 (fully franked)
Current Dividend: $1.25
Yield on Current share price $21.75: 5.75%
Yield on original share price $13.20: 9.47%
Capital Gain on original share price: $8.55
Comments: No point in selling it. It doesn't owe us anything and continues to contribute a regular income stream through dividends.

These are the only two shares in the portfolio considered as "holdings". The rest are short term investments where the profits are taken, locked in and re-invested. In the present market invironment there is no point in buying shares for any long term goals (years). Lock in any profits on the price rises and re-enter on the price falls.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (29 August 2010)

Slipperz said:


> I followed their story a while back as the software and fastener technology is pretty impressive.
> 
> Lost interest after the SP went off the cliff as the profits never eventuated and then the legal wrangling began.
> 
> ...




That's the thing Slipperz, anybody who had followed TZL since March could have discovered that the former Chairman had been selling stock and once his assets were frozen, there was a margin call on his and associates stock which represented 3/4 of the selling! This is the reason the price fell from 96c to 27c. Now that the selling has stopped, there is no way in for anybody who wants anything sizeable at these prices, even if the charts give them a buy trigger. It'll be funny when the market realizes, which it is beginning to.



nulla nulla said:


> In the present market invironment there is no point in buying shares for any long term goals (years). Lock in any profits on the price rises and re-enter on the price falls.




Nulla, that's a BIG call. Not all stocks follow the general direction of the market. My view is to buy companies with great prospects as cheap as possible (no matter what the general market sentiment), increase holdings if that company becomes even better value (share price falls), and hold for the long term.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 August 2010)

*Re: Your top 3 holdings (How much worth) and why you hold them*



nunthewiser said:


> i hold TRY have done on and off for years.
> 
> was once a solid little miner with the lowest cash costs in the land.
> 
> ...




Nun i don't want to derail this thread but feel i need to make my thinking on TRY more detailed...keeping in mind im a believer in the Gold bull, and i'am focused on building a dividend stream...TRY is one of only a handful of Dividend paying gold stocks, off the top of my head i think there's like 5 or so, i believe every diversified, growth focused, income producing portfolio needs at least 1 good gold stock.

Cash costs have blown out over the last 2 years as the Sandstone mine grades have fallen, however in the last report we have seen the difference that comes from mining higher grade ore in a low cost country...Cash costs per ounce have fallen dramatically as TRY gets more ounces out of every tonne of ore processed...add the new Casposo mine into the production figures (starting next quarter) and the TRY story looks compelling.


----------



## nunthewiser (29 August 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Nun, as per the thread title, you need to explain *why* you hold your top three stocks.




Yeah sorry bout that....

MTS....Defensive Growth stock, nice income stream provided over the years and a solid expanding business.

BHP....... Diversified resource stock. ...lol at the divvie....Growth company.. Great to trade both ways 

CSL.........Defensive Bio providing an income stream over the years......Growth company....... every home should have one

The above are merely my basic reasons for holding......DYOR ...... i had too
The above are  a larger % of my portfolio, i hold others also

All of the above i also trade on a shorter term basis and add to positions via stock instead of $ profits kept.

My reasonings and strategys are for ME only ..... They may not work for you.


----------



## robusta (29 August 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Yeah sorry bout that....
> 
> MTS....Defensive Growth stock, nice income stream provided over the years and a solid expanding business.
> 
> ...




Pretty good looking top 3. I like stocks that if you can buy at a resonable price and then sit back and wait ypu get both large capital gains and decent dividend growth.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 August 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Nulla, that's a BIG call. Not all stocks follow the general direction of the market. My view is to buy companies with great prospects as cheap as possible (no matter what the general market sentiment), increase holdings if that company becomes even better value (share price falls), and hold for the long term.




Increasing holdings on the dips sounds like averaging down, which can be a recipe for disastor. I know because I did it with BBI. 
If a share is following a discernable pattern in the current market of recurring highs and lows, then you are better off getting in on the lows, out on the highs and locking in your profits each time. 
Realistically, it is going to be a long time before we see a prolonged bull market where it would be safe to set and forget.


----------



## Muschu (31 August 2010)

Only have 2 holds at this time:

Cash well over 80% because of volatility and anticipations, by some, of a double dip;

NVT as it appears to be able to withstand most downtrends and because of continously strong anouncements.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (31 August 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> *Increasing holdings on the dips sounds like averaging down, which can be a recipe for disastor. *I know because I did it with BBI.
> If a share is following a discernable pattern in the current market of recurring highs and lows, then you are better off getting in on the lows, out on the highs and locking in your profits each time.
> Realistically, it is going to be a long time before we see a prolonged bull market where it would be safe to set and forget.




That depends on what the intrinsic value of the company is that you are buying.

For example, with TZL it was and still is ridiculously undervalued. I was screaming even louder than I usually do at around it's low of 27c a couple of weeks ago. Today it hit 49c (up 18% today), and it came up on the rails and almost gave me 1st in the ASF stock tipping comp. Nevermind, I will take 1st next month. Not a  bad day for me: about $75k + $25bucks from the comp. (Yes it is unrealised and could retrace a little, but any excuse for a little drink tonight!)

Well done Nulla on your victory though.


----------



## Slipperz (31 August 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> That depends on what the intrinsic value of the company is that you are buying.
> 
> For example, with TZL it was and still is ridiculously undervalued. I was screaming even louder than I usually do at around it's low of 27c a couple of weeks ago. Today it hit 49c (up 18% today), and it came up on the rails and almost gave me 1st in the ASF stock tipping comp. Nevermind, I will take 1st next month. Not a  bad day for me: about $75k + $25bucks from the comp. (Yes it is unrealised and could retrace a little, but any excuse for a little drink tonight!)
> 
> Well done Nulla on your victory though.




LOL don't forget the 25 bucks :bananasmi:bananasmi

Well done for keeping the faith.


----------



## noie (31 August 2010)

Slipperz said:


> Hmmm MTS huh Nun... that a new one on me * makes a coffee and settles in for some research*
> 
> I'm about 70% SSN cos it's the best little microcap oiler I've ever found with some great aceages, a land sale deal worth 76 million a week from conclusion with royalties to fund a drilling program in some very oil rich areas in the US.
> 
> ...




Oh thanks for reminding me about SSN...  i wanted to "gain exposure" to an oil+gas spec, and went with GGP+GGE over SSN.. 

Back in Mid June 

Might cash out and "fix" (patch) my mistake, i think SSN are looking tidy in this area now.


----------



## robusta (1 September 2010)

May as well list entire portfolio.

1) FGE, 30% of portfolio, great growth company, next to no debt, good ROE.
Started buying in April, kept on buying as the price dropped, held 60% of portfolio at one stage, have reduced holding lately as a nod toward diversisication. Ha Ha

2) MCE, 21% of portfolio, great growth company, next to no debt, good ROE.
Doubled profit this year, expected to do so again next year.
Got into this one mid August sp up 17% so far 

3) MND, 13% of portfolio, great growth company, next to no debt, good ROE. (spot a pattern here) - also very good dividend yield.

4)CBA, 9% of portfolio, I know everyone sais NAB better value or ANZ more growth prospects but these guys rarely put a foot wrong and they got a bargain with Bamkwest.

5)ONT, 8.5% of portfolio, great old fashioned under valued business with next to no debt, good ROE and a ever increasing dividend.

6)JBH, 6.5% of portfolio, great growth company, next to no debt, good ROE. 

7)CSL, 6% of portfolo, great growth company, next to no debt, good ROE. 

8)Cash, 6% of portfolio looking for....wait for it great growth company, next to no debt, good ROE. 
I know it is booring but let me assure you the returns are very satisfactory.


----------



## trainspotter (1 September 2010)

Probably doesn't belong in here:

1) CASH - Because it is King. Nothing like money in the bank. Easy access and it buys product. Money talks and BS walks.

2) PROPERTY - Because banks will lend against it. Equity RULES. Makes the bank manager go weak at the knees. No need for financials.

3) PEARLS - (or in this case an income producing business) A cashflow positive enterprise is the way forward. Money in with greater money out pays overheads and keeps the ATO happy. 

4) SHARES - A mixture of small stuff that I wont go in to. If it makes a $1000 .... I SELL. 

Sorry to all .... that was 4 holdings.


----------



## pedalofogus (28 October 2010)

My top 3 (which make up 95% of my share portfolio) are:

AJM (incl. AJMOA options): 85%
AXMO: 5%
ALK: 5%

AJM is in there because i really like it's portfolio of projects, which includes Garnet, IronOre, Coal, Lithium and Uranium.  And i also like it's management.  I was a holder of NHC (until recently) which i bought at 50c when it floated in early 2000's, and during my holding period i received approx $1.50 per share of dividends, and then i sold out earlier this year for just over $5.00.  The management of AJM is pretty much the senior guys from NHC, so i am keen to be a shareholder in their new 'project'.  I am also extremely excited about the speculation in the Courier mail etc about them looking to buy some coal projects.  That's what these guys are pro's at, and i hope they can get into it again.

AXMO is in there because i think AXM is a company that has had a really bad run in recent years, and is on the verge of turning it around.  They have had some management changes, have started reeling in the costs of production (apparently), and with my bullish view on gold i think their profits will increase significantly.  My reason for the options over the shares is just because i believe that by the expiry date (end 2012) AXM will be either bankrupt or going gangbusters.  I also see the gold run being over a period of 2 more years, so that fits the options perfectly IMO.

ALK is there because it is the first one of the recommendations from ASCI or D&D that I have been excited by.  I think the REE sector is going to be big over the next 5-10 years, and these guys seem to have the resource to benefit from it.  This one is probably the biggest concern in my portfolio, because i am in it as a exposure to REE's, rather than really loving the company itself.

Any other money i have is being held in cash.  I feel the next 18 months will be tough for the broader market, and picking a couple of good prospects will be a lot more important than just holding a big diversified portfolio, in my opinion.

Pedalofogus


----------



## noie (28 October 2010)

pedalofogus said:


> My top 3 (which make up 95% of my share portfolio) are:
> 
> AJM (incl. AJMOA options): 85%
> AXMO: 5%
> ...




Nice Top 3  all A+ 

2 here i have been researching,  

AJM after the Lithium Drilling Results at Pilgangoora were released first run over the company was promising (and undervalued), still a little work to do, not even made it to their recent presentation. ( I had not looked in to the MGMT so thank-you for the info. NHC was a well run company)

ALK is to be a replacement to my US REE exposure, just waiting on a trigger to get in, again no detailed info from me sorry, this is more of a base cover than a long haul. the quarterly report taught me a lot about zirconium processing


----------



## pedalofogus (28 October 2010)

Yeah, NHC was a very well run company.  I didn't even elect to buy it, it just so happened that it floated around my 21st birthday, so one of my grandparents bought me a parcel.

Watching it grow (while it was my only holding) is probably what got me interested in the share market.

Re ALK, it will be a good quality alternative REE exposure for you IMO


----------



## noie (28 October 2010)

And, in keeping with the thread 
My top 3


*LNC *
Most of us know LNC here, best timing on any sock in my life when i bought at the 52 week low of 0.95 been picking up more on all the dips in the last 2 months, waiting for the news on the 2nd sale before i make my decision to hold or run. i like the information flow and no limits mentality.

*CLO*
As of yesterday my 2nd largest holding, solid company including 31% of FGE, a few pans in the fire, nice turnaround of debt, and a re-rating (quickly followed by a well timed buy back) signaled for me to double down. 

*IPL*
Jumped in just after wheat went crazy (July), makers of fertiliser and explosives, not a bad mix for an Aus chemical company. Liked the books, Value looked solid, invested my cash balance at the time one of my worst performers, but a steady 10% in 2 months is nice.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (28 October 2010)

trainspotter said:


> 1) CASH - Because it is King.




It earns next to nothing after tax and inflation, and the meager sub 1% return you do earn through 5 good years of high interest rates and low inflation will be wiped out during 1 bad inflation year.

doesn't sound like a king to me, unless your talking anout one of those cheesy kings like the mattress king.


----------



## Mofra (28 October 2010)

Currently:

SEA - Holdings are from the 13.5c cap raising and the appreciation over the past couple of months (hit 51c today, trading at 49c ATM) has made it my biggest single holding. Ramping up production and on track to meet production forecasts with a massive drilling schedule in 2011 already funded. 

CBA - I hold a basket of bluechips and CBA I've been adding to for years. The biggest of the big 4 and the dominant mortgage lender in Australia. 

RIO - Another of the bluechip holds, bought when I was cashed up post GFC and has appreciated nicely.


----------



## Mofra (28 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> MTS....Defensive Growth stock, nice income stream provided over the years and a solid expanding business.



Recently added MTS to my long term blueys pile; 10 years of increased profits, many years of expanding market share against a backdrop of WOW/WES domination (although I do hold both) and in a defensive sector too.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 October 2010)

I've had some line up changes since my last post in this thread...Top 3 by portfolio weight. 


10.4% HDF - Hastings diversified fund = 14%+ dividend return, Gas exposure (open trade) 
7.6% APN - News & Media = diverse, safe revenue streams, economic cycle exposure (open trade) 
7.5% MRE - Minara = top 10 nickel miner, economic cycle, china etc (open trade) 

CTN - Microcap and BPT - Beach energy close behind...all open trades and all over weigh due to that, except HDF  because im loving the quarterly dividends and the yield.


----------



## Julia (28 October 2010)

Tysonboss1 said:


> It earns next to nothing after tax and inflation, and the meager sub 1% return you do earn through 5 good years of high interest rates and low inflation will be wiped out during 1 bad inflation year.
> 
> doesn't sound like a king to me, unless your talking anout one of those cheesy kings like the mattress king.



Not necessarily, though I'd agree that on a long term basis, cash is not a realistic proposition.
But in a choppy market, with still the threat of a double dip recession, 8% on cash, no tax to pay, inflation at 2.8%, that's better than a falling stock with a low yield.


----------



## pedalofogus (28 October 2010)

Julia said:


> Not necessarily, though I'd agree that on a long term basis, cash is not a realistic proposition.
> But in a choppy market, with still the threat of a double dip recession, 8% on cash, no tax to pay, inflation at 2.8%, that's better than a falling stock with a low yield.




Firstly, why no tax?

Second, in the case of DD recession, govts more likely to print money which leads to value of cash going down. Better to be in real assets rather than paper assets


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 October 2010)

SDL - 25% price just seems to be going up. Have faith the company can get to production

WOW - 15% - always top up on down times. Don't want all speccies in my portfolio, and believe WOW will go well long term. Keeps my wife happy as well

CPAPA - 12% - essentially a fixed deposit paying high rates for a few years

Have put much less money into SDL but it has done well. Get some stability in a volitile market with the other shares.


----------



## Logique (29 October 2010)

A lot of solid large cap and dividend paying stocks that people are holding, but I prefer the prospect of capital growth in anything I have. And good on you the TRY -Troy Resources holders, I noticed Nun and So-Cynical were holders.

My three biggest are:
IAU - Intrepid Mining - prec. metals bull, and copper bull
AVO - Avoca Resources - gold bull
MHM - Macquarie Harbour Mining - aluminium salt slag processing is an emerging field, and proprietary technology. Also has green or ethical investment characteristics.


----------



## RADV (29 October 2010)

I have a balanced portfolio, so no real top 5 by weighting. Instead, first bought:

WOW - We have to eat, plus they were just starting to talk about the hardware stores so I still see some growth. Long term hold.

AGK - We all need power, plus see some potential growth with NSW privatisation. Long term hold.

DYE - Think it's a great product with real practical application and strong partnerships. Also love the idea of supporting this little aussie company that's leading the way overseas. Long term hold.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> (28th-October-2010) I've had some line up changes since my last post in this thread...Top 3 by portfolio weight.
> 
> 
> 10.4% HDF - Hastings diversified fund = 14%+ dividend return, Gas exposure (open trade)
> ...




A few line up changes for me in the last 6 months...interesting that the 3 above trades are all still open with no change.

Top 3 by weight now are

10.1% CPU - Computershare = Global growth cycle & financial tech services (open trade) 
9.1% HDF - Hastings fund = 13%+ dividend return, Gas exposure (open trade)
8.1% TSI - Transfield fund = 13%+ dividend return, overweight due to current T/O offer (open trade) 

ABC - Adelaide Brighton and MRE - Minara not far behind in 4th and 5th spot...all open trades which gives them greater weight in my portfolio, CPU over weight because i have 2 small parcels of free carry shares from 2008 and 2009.


----------



## Bill M (3 April 2011)

Mines changed a bit over the times.

CBAPA - CBA PERLS V. Bought IPO at face value and now up about 3.5%. Main reason for buying was capital protection, safe and pays an 8% gross dividend.

SVWPA - Seven Groups Preference Share. Bought well under face value, has the possibility of repurchase from the parent company at face value and pays around 11% gross dividends.

NAB - The only one from the original list, nothings changed, Strong fully franked 6% dividends.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (4 April 2011)

COH - bought my shares when COH floated and have held onto them ever since.  Now, I basically receive the original purchase price when COH pays its dividends to me.  Love this company.  High barriers to entry in its field; world-leading technology; impressive management team.  All these add up to a high return on equity and consequently a very buoyant share price.

CBA - bought shares in Colonial and received CBA shares when CBA took over Colonial.  Now, I rate it as the best-run bank of the "big four".  I don't think CBA has the biggest potential for growth out of the "big four" but its track record speaks for itself.

TLS - bought shares in T1 and I've held onto them ever since.  Still kicking myself that I passed up the opportunity to sell out when they were north of $9.00/share.  Looking for an appropriate exit point and, in the meantime, I'm happy to collect the dividend.


----------



## nicarena (4 April 2011)

For me:

MCE about 21% of portfolio. Would like to participate in teh SPP but don't think I will get anything
TGA about 15% - Great company. The management are aware of debt and pay a fair or below price for other great companies!
DCG (Decmil) about 15% - This will keep going bang busters over the next couple of years.
IDE 9%(Ideas International) bought at 35 cents so very pleased with the results. Very Illiquid though.
Rounding out the portfolio are TBR, SWL, LYL, JBH, CCV, FGE and DTL. Just bought a small parcel of RMS after their half yearly report (already a 20% increase


----------



## kingcarmleo (4 April 2011)

ESG- bullsh on csg and like their current reserves 
STO- see above except LNG
MHM- World class technology


----------



## dumadiscount (4 April 2011)

SDL - Accumulated since 2008 and looking to hold until at least production.  Just believe the story.

MHM - Just got on this one a couple months ago.

TXN - Want in on the EFS goodness.


----------



## danbradster (5 April 2011)

OAK - Uncertain financial facility and management, but a strong company for a great price.  Meeting all covenants except the bank's request to do a capital raising.
AOH - Became very undervalued in the Japanese crisis, so I quadrupled my holding.  Also has big potential over 1-3 years.
MRE - Fair profit and dividends, but very leveraged to Nickel price and AUD/USD.  The AUD/USD is moving in the wrong direction for MRE.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (5 April 2011)

*ANZ* - bought @$14.00 holding long term earning div.
*FMG* -  holding since 2008 pathetic 0.03 Div waiting to get out soon held this long enough.
*BEN* - bought @$8 hoping to increase holdings, holding for div.

*SDL* - recently sold this, holding since 2008 on/off.
*RIO* - offered $28.00 who could say NO, sold some time ago.


----------



## awg (5 April 2011)

SSN: 15%  Thats what happens when the SP justs keep rising. 
What a joyful stock this is, already a 10 bagger for some, blue sky in front

PRU : 10%  They should pour gold in Sept, and by then hopefully Ivory Coast will have ceased slaughtering each other,  expect a +20% re-rate

MXUPA : 9%   Pays >11% Yeild, and a reasonable chance of 25% capital gain (if redeemed)

Also hold Gold and Rare Earth stocks which are performing well and have high hopes for...they might even break into the top3

Its hard to keep much in more conservative sectors, the way these more speculative stocks have been going


----------



## youngone (7 April 2011)

QRN -Purchased in the early staged 
LYC - Goodness of rare earth
ISF - No idea why, biggest regret, but its making a comeback after 6 months.


----------



## burglar (8 April 2011)

FMS Flinders Mining - Iron Ore Deposit in the Pilbara.

ADN Adelaide Resources - Gold/Copper deposit in Tennant Creek, Copper deposit on Eyre Peninsula.

EXM Excalibur - Gold deposit in Tennant Creek. I got 'em cheep, just need patience.

These are not my preferred holdings.
I cut the flowers and was left with these weeds! 

Currently looking at FCN Falcon Minerals - Nickel at Collurabie.
Also AXE Archer Resources - REE, Graphite, Copper, Gold and Manganese in Sth. Aust..


----------



## jbocker (8 April 2011)

WPL we are married and she’s got most of my money, she gives me pocket money regularly. She says if I hang around she will make it worth my while. Just gotta love her.

CFU the Au pair girl, been around a while, so I have paid her some money but I wonder if she hangs around the new kitchen too much, I think she left the kids in the park once too. Not sure I trust the kids turn out well for having her around.

EDE the new office girl, looks pretty and a few of the lads think she is hot. I bought her a few drinks. Gotta watch her though she could get me into trouble, or I might wanna run away with her one day.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 April 2011)

Like your post Jblocker

CSL - Aussie girl who brings me stuff from foreign countries. She has been an amazing performer but now with the dollar rising her foreign gifts are less attractive. Stunner!

WPL - Keeps going, some makeup problems but she is promising big things for next year. Can't wait for the New Years Eve party. Lovable!

CFU - Says she has the goods but always seems just out of reach. I think she will come good though. Sexy!


----------



## Logique (8 April 2011)

NTU - for HREE
LYC - for REE
SVL - for silver


----------



## Cloud9 (8 April 2011)

was recently in SSN/SSNO but got over 60% weighting till I sold. great story

what did I do with the money, very recently acquired 

1. *GPP*. Illiquid microcap ($3.5m) Holds more than that in ATR-asx alone (ATR is in re-rating Zirconium sector and at new 12 months highs). All other JVs (WA gas in v large tenement (3000sq km) above RED GULLY/EGO finds) Brown Coal, CTL, copper tenement, and another Vic coal deal worth $2.8m are free. I keep buying anything under 6c. Any news from the WA gas JV with UIL, and multibagger from here.

2. *TRF*.(41c) Leveraged to Iron Ore (IFE-asx) and Gold (ROL-asx). So undervalued its a joke. Holdings/JV interests are worth more than Mcap. Can IFE deliver by end 2011. If they do TRF should be $1.

3. *NGX*. Gold. simply put, can they turn it around over the next year and get 100oz+ pa (that's my punt at 65c) illiquid and low. has dissappointed plenty.



eyes on IPX...

ok, I've realized I like illiquid undervalued stocks ;-)


----------



## adobee (8 April 2011)

No. 1 holding   SSC 
Expecting a substanial re-rating on commencement of mining and potential take over offer

No. 2 holding AVI
Attracted to AVI buy the board & directors, very impressed by McSweeney on akm & gbg etc. Expect a similar style result, attracted to sweeden rather than 3rd world nations with corruption & killers.. High % chance the project will actually come to fruition

No. 3 holding AKM
Expecting further drilling to result in a huge coking coal resource, hoping for a similar play to RIV


----------



## skc (8 April 2011)

jbocker said:


> WPL we are married and she’s got most of my money, she gives me pocket money regularly. She says if I hang around she will make it worth my while. Just gotta love her.
> 
> CFU the Au pair girl, been around a while, so I have paid her some money but I wonder if she hangs around the new kitchen too much, I think she left the kids in the park once too. Not sure I trust the kids turn out well for having her around.
> 
> EDE the new office girl, looks pretty and a few of the lads think she is hot. I bought her a few drinks. Gotta watch her though she could get me into trouble, or I might wanna run away with her one day.






Knobby22 said:


> Like your post Jblocker
> 
> CSL - Aussie girl who brings me stuff from foreign countries. She has been an amazing performer but now with the dollar rising her foreign gifts are less attractive. Stunner!
> 
> ...




Love it!! 

My top 3s

ZGL - A Singaporian beauty that really blossomed recently. Don't be fooled by her beautiful figures - she makes heavy mining equipments. Despite an elegent share price chart, she's still cheap. :1luvu:

WHC - A socialite who's trying to get herself married off has attacted the attention of multiple suitors. The proposals are coming in thick and fast and she doesn't care about their nationality - Chineses, Indians, Koreans... Some people might think she's a sl**, but a girl's got to look after herself, especially after many of her peers (RIV, CEY and Felix) are all married off. She will however be mindful of what happened to that Macarthur girl, who got dumped for being too snobbish. :1luvu:

MHM - A mysterious girl with hidden assets that can one day turn her into a bright star. But she's got her feet firmly on the ground and is quite self-sufficient in generating income even before her true talents are revealed. :1luvu:


----------



## 289 (8 April 2011)

CBA - 9%, Good growth, stable business with a pretty respectable dividend.

ORG - 15%, An old friend, it's future continues to look bright, a NSW labor garage sale made things all the more brighter.

MND - 29% A very old, very dear friend, one of the best run businesses in the country. Consistent performance. I believe this is the company that will let me retire in a few years.


----------



## Julia (8 April 2011)

289 said:


> MND - 29% A very old, very dear friend, one of the best run businesses in the country. Consistent performance. I believe this is the company that will let me retire in a few years.



Agree.  It's the one company I really regret selling when I sold the whole p/f at the start of the GFC.


----------



## Logique (9 April 2011)

skc said:


> ZGL...she makes heavy mining equipments...
> WHC... many of her peers (RIV, CEY and Felix) are all married off. She will however be mindful of what happened to that Macarthur girl, who got dumped for being too snobbish.
> MHM - A mysterious girl with hidden assets...



Good choices SKC, like your style there.


----------



## jbocker (16 August 2011)

jbocker said:


> WPL we are married and she’s got most of my money, she gives me pocket money regularly. She says if I hang around she will make it worth my while. Just gotta love her.
> 
> CFU the Au pair girl, been around a while, so I have paid her some money but I wonder if she hangs around the new kitchen too much, I think she left the kids in the park once too. Not sure I trust the kids turn out well for having her around.
> 
> EDE the new office girl, looks pretty and a few of the lads think she is hot. I bought her a few drinks. Gotta watch her though she could get me into trouble, or I might wanna run away with her one day.




Time for some new dates. And a bit more fun.
 WPL: Still my old girl , she was little down last week, looking a little better, but must diversify.. hafta look at her new bloke, the last little fella has shot through...

KSC: Coming from a trucker family this one loves going on long drives, and now that she is driving in the west, I will love to watch her moving her figure up the road. I am gonna hitch a ride I hope she brings home lots of goodies.

COU:  One of those cute girls in the accounts dept, nice and neatly dressed, she  looked at me over those glasses and gave me a wink, I asked her out to coffee. She said she will pay!

(oh EDE - has run of with my money, but she is still in touch. And CFU is still in the kitchen come out with a couple of hors d' oeuvres but I didnt get any, when is the big roast coming I am getting very peckish)


----------



## Tyler (16 August 2011)

CCV - Bought at .595 strong growth & high quality, little competition high profit margins loaining system being rolled out in the UK
DGX - Market cap $15mil Order book 1.1bn, spare debt capacity. reports 24th/8


----------



## Noddy (16 August 2011)

1. CBA  Started buying them in 1992 at $6 because I bank with them, and have bought more every year since. Go on a holiday each year with the dividends. Will never sell them, just keep buying more whenever I can.


----------



## Noddy (16 August 2011)

HSN. 

 Bought some at 90c in June, and another parcel at 80c when the price dipped last week. Have valued them at $1.00 (DCF) by my calculations, and will sell them if they reach the target. In the meantime will hold for dividends. If the price dips below 80c, will buy some more.


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2011)

(1) Cash
(2) Cash
(3) Cash.

So I can short this market.
Short SPI and tonight if signalled FTSE and DAX.

Not buying anything LONG
There will be plenty of time to pick up bargains---when they are bargains.
Thats when NOBODY wants to buy anything!

That time will come.


----------



## Assasin (16 August 2011)

Come on Techa, where's your sense of humour?

Can't believe no one has mentioned dear ole AUT. Miss Universe winner last year, has had a bit of a "brazilian" of late but still makes the cut. Has been adding a few pounds but is still a great ride.
Also agree with SKC, MHM should become our meal ticket for the next few years.
And if picking up off the street was your style, then HOG should be given a second look, stands out from the other ladies, has had her pants pulled down a lot lately however new suspenders about to be doned.

Phew! I need a cigarette and a lie down.:


----------



## Joe Blow (16 August 2011)

jbocker said:


> Time for some new dates. And a bit more fun.
> WPL: Still my old girl , she was little down last week, looking a little better, but must diversify.. hafta look at her new bloke, the last little fella has shot through...
> 
> KSC: Coming from a trucker family this one loves going on long drives, and now that she is driving in the west, I will love to watch her moving her figure up the road. I am gonna hitch a ride I hope she brings home lots of goodies.
> ...






Assasin said:


> Come on Techa, where's your sense of humour?
> 
> Can't believe no one has mentioned dear ole AUT. Miss Universe winner last year, has had a bit of a "brazilian" of late but still makes the cut. Has been adding a few pounds but is still a great ride.
> Also agree with SKC, MHM should become our meal ticket for the next few years.
> ...




Appreciate the humour gents, but can we have the *real* reasons now please?!


----------



## Assasin (16 August 2011)

Cheers Joe.

Ok, I'll start.
AUT- After a stellar year in 2010 winning the gold medal, AUT has continued to add value and credibility being on target for it's 60 well drilling program in 2011 and achieving incredible production results. Will end the year with over 5000 boepd. Is due for a re-rating and once POO settles down from it's current volitility I expect to see AUT 0ver $4.00.
MHM- This aluminium salt slag recycler is about to go global with impending US announcements due. Geelong plant has proven technology works and is now very profitable. No more need for landfill sites for the aluminium nasties.
HOG- Incredible results from first well of mainly gas and second well due to come on line by years end. With own gas plant being built, production and capacities will be increased. Very high production numbers and profit potential for such a low MC.
Good Luck.


----------



## skc (16 August 2011)

My current top 3.

(1) Cash

(2) UXC - a fling only. Recently broke up with her abusive and loss-making boyfriend called the Field Solutions Group, UXC is trying to rebrand herself as a pure and innocent IT outfit. I am willing to go on a few dates but I've got a stop loss at the ready in case things don't work out.

(3) BMN - another fling. She once had radioactive good looks but now suitors are few and far between. A Chinese man is approaching her and she's thinking hard about whether to accept his proposal, even though the diamond on offer is heaps smaller than before.

Committed relationships are not my thing these days. Look at the girls I loved in the past. 



skc said:


> ZGL - A Singaporian beauty that really blossomed recently. Don't be fooled by her beautiful figures - she makes heavy mining equipments.




ZGL has lost her beautiful figures, luckily I dumped her at her prime. 



skc said:


> WHC - A socialite who's trying to get herself married off has attacted the attention of multiple suitors. The proposals are coming in thick and fast and she doesn't care about their nationality - Chineses, Indians, Koreans... Some people might think she's a sl**, but a girl's got to look after herself, especially after many of her peers (RIV, CEY and Felix) are all married off. She will however be mindful of what happened to that Macarthur girl, who got dumped for being too snobbish.




Well. She was too snobbish. The bachelors fell away one by one and she's now all alone in the wet QLD rain. And the irony is that Macarthur girl is now getting all the attention. 



skc said:


> MHM - A mysterious girl with hidden assets that can one day turn her into a bright star. But she's got her feet firmly on the ground and is quite self-sufficient in generating income even before her true talents are revealed.




Well I still facebook her every now and then, but she's no longer my top 3. She kept telling me that she will make a lot of money, but she was just draining my wallet all this time. Never pays for anything when we go out. I will probably call her again if and when she get a job and have some income.

I think I will play with short term relationships for a while yet.


----------



## jbocker (16 August 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Appreciate the humour gents, but can we have the *real* reasons now please?!




The real reason behind the anologies...
_WPL: Still my old girl , she was little down last week, looking a little better, but must diversify.. hafta look at her new bloke, the last little fella has shot through..._
Woodside dropped some $ last week but improved some $, has always been a consistent dividend payer. New bloke is the new CEO and the little fella was ex CEO Volte. Hoping they diversify with the Browse FID next year.  I have held a little bundle of these for ages.

_KSC: Coming from a trucker family this one loves going on long drives, and now that she is driving in the west, I will love to watch her moving her figure up the road. I am gonna hitch a ride I hope she brings home lots of goodies._
Transport business. Have last year bought into WA operations and now trucking to the NW. I would be keen to see her SP rise, post the floods cyclones in the East (thinking they will be needed to transport the materials for repairs). I bought in hoping for a long term hold and consistent divies.

_COU: One of those cute girls in the accounts dept, nice and neatly dressed, she looked at me over those glasses and gave me a wink, I asked her out to coffee. She said she will pay!_
Finance firm, has good consistent divies 4 times a year, and has caught my eye then I bought in at 90c (yesterday), moments later they announced a 4c divi (she is buying my coffee!)

My references to EDE - looked good, but risky, put some $ in and there is no return (slumped). keeping in touch with the stock though. 
CFU made a factory in Germany (anaology kitchen) made some and have orders for some Bluegen units (hors d' oeuvres), but I have been waiting a while to get the big orders happening (the roast).

Hope that helps explain the real reasons, Joe.
cheers


----------



## So_Cynical (16 August 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> (28th-October-2010) I've had some line up changes since my last post in this thread...Top 3 by portfolio weight.
> 
> 
> 10.4% HDF - Hastings diversified fund = 14%+ dividend return, Gas exposure (open trade)
> ...






So_Cynical said:


> (3rd-April-2011) A few line up changes for me in the last 6 months...interesting that the 3 above trades are all still open with no change.
> 
> Top 3 by weight now are
> 
> ...




Current top 4 at today's close.

CPU - Computershare 10.13%
HDF - Hastings Diversified Fund 9.95%
ABC - Adelaide Brighton Cement 7.36%
PTM - Platinum Asset Management 7.25%

Why they are my top 4 is predominantly because the market has been falling and ive taken average downs into all except HDF because it hasn't fallen and is still an open position with open profit of around 80%


----------



## tech/a (19 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> (1) Cash
> (2) Cash
> (3) Cash.
> 
> ...




Hasn't been the worse decision in life.


----------



## nulla nulla (19 August 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> *Map* (Macquarie Airport)
> Purchase Date: 03 December 2002
> Purchase Price: $0.86
> Dividends per share since purchase: $1.64
> ...




Not a lot has changed in the last year in respect of "Holders" except the dividends received have increased; the price yield rates have gone down on *Map* where the accrued capital gain has increased; and the price yield rates on *wbc* have improved while the accrued capital gain has decreased with the current price dip.

No doubt both will change today and in the weeks ahead.


----------



## RandR (23 August 2011)

My 3 largest holdings arnt terribly imaginitive ... but I feel they do the job. 3 great companies, everyone is familiar with them so I dont need to say too much.

BHP - Exposure to oil ? check, Exposure to gas ? check, Exposure to Iron ? check, Exposure to coal ? check, Exposure to copper ? check. Exposure to Uranium ? check. I know there is some 'risky' exposure to china with the Iron Ore, but seriously ... I dont know how people can look past the big fella. Even just as a 'hedge' for your portfolio against energy and hard commodities.

WOW - An absolute rock. Is there a better defensive stock on the ASX ? 

QBE - Has been stagnating of late due to the macro financial problems of the last few years, natural disasters at the start of this year around the world havnt helped. But thats insurance imo, when the better times come a knocking this business will excel. A terrificly profitable business. I like insurance companies, and this is the best. (in australia)

(at some point in the near future, CSL could be one of my 3 largest holdings)


----------



## MrMomentum (23 August 2011)

Hi RandR,

Do you “buy and hold” these stocks or do you trade "in and out" of them as well?


----------



## LifeChoices (23 August 2011)

*NAV*
*NAVOB*

Bought NAV at 0.027 in mid July when the company was going down quick. Sold 70% of my stake at 0.03 a few days later. Decided to take up the 7 for 2  share offer for 0.02 with free options (NAVOB). Sure glad I did. I'm loving this stock 'cause it keeps me guessing what it's going to do next. The stock has been really bad news for lots of people - but only good for me.

*AYN*
Bought in early August with the hope that silver was going to go for a run - and in the last couple of days it has. Go AYN

These stocks have seen me survive August almost unscathed - in fact I think I may be in profit after today.


----------



## tinhat (23 August 2011)

At this moment, holding stocks:

MML - one of the lowest cost gold producers around means that it should still be producing at a profit when other miners have moth balled.

CBA - grossed up yield for the SMSF.

BHP - Marius Kloppers understands that, in commodity markets, at the end of the day, price equals marginal cost. BHP understands that its capital expansion investments must be aimed at minimising marginal cost of production. The Olympic dam project is just awesome.

All the above have been buy and hold in my portfolio. But, given recent volatility, I'm not sure I will choose a simple buy and hold strategy for them in the future.

RIO has been my best performer for trading into and out of over market cycles.


----------



## RandR (24 August 2011)

MrMomentum said:


> Hi RandR,
> 
> Do you “buy and hold” these stocks or do you trade "in and out" of them as well?





Was originally "buy and hold" as I was new to the stockmarket when I picked these up. However, I have been sort of inspired by So Cynicals method of building free carry positions  with profits, so I have started the process of moving "in and out" to gradually build some free carry.


----------



## Julia (24 August 2011)

tinhat said:


> All the above have been buy and hold in my portfolio. But, given recent volatility, I'm not sure I will choose a simple buy and hold strategy for them in the future.



Do you mean you'll likely trade them in future ?


----------



## danbradster (24 August 2011)

danbradster said:


> OAK - Uncertain financial facility and management, but a strong company for a great price.  Meeting all covenants except the bank's request to do a capital raising.
> AOH - Became very undervalued in the Japanese crisis, so I quadrupled my holding.  Also has big potential over 1-3 years.
> MRE - Fair profit and dividends, but very leveraged to Nickel price and AUD/USD.  The AUD/USD is moving in the wrong direction for MRE.




OAK - Taken over.
AOH - Trading really cheap for a good company, but I have enough already.
MRE - Taken over.

I sure can pick them.  

My new highest holdings are - 

RFG - Cheap, good franked yield, grew even through the QLD cyclone and flood.  They are the ones doing the acquisitions with their high cash reserves and inflows.
AOH - Cheap, lots of big news due by June 2012.
CUP - Cheap, good franked yield, hopefully a safe yield without any takeover on the cards.
III - Big news due soon, strong tungsten price, management are putting money into the company rather than taking it out...


----------



## tinhat (24 August 2011)

Julia said:


> Do you mean you'll likely trade them in future ?




Julia, I haven't had a trailing stop loss on those three holdings. I have on most others, RIO for example. In this bear market, as an example, CBA has cycled from $54 (I'm using the ex-div high of 18/02/11 because I would have held it for the franking credits) down to below $46. I would have placed a stop loss at $49.53 and I would have missed out on $1.88 dividend plus franking credits since then. Taking that stop-loss price of $49.53 I would have missed out on an effective yield of ~5% for six months. So, hmm, in the case of a defensive such as CBA, it probably still is a case of hold for yield even in this volatile market. With franking credits the yield justifies the price risk.

MML, at it's peak, my stop-loss would have been at $7.45 so I wouldn't be ahead there either.

BHP - my stop loss would have been at $42.20 - so I would be ahead there.

Having said all that, when the all ords broke below 4500 I knew I should have sold, but I froze. Then again the all ords got back to 4371 a week ago (which is, for practical reasons where I would have been able to hop off once the market broke below 4500) and although I was keeping one eye on the market and did sell down some things, I guess I've been too busy with work, family, visitors from overseas (ie, life) to sit and watch the market in real time. Usually I just look at the charts on a weekly basis. Lately its mainly been daily.

I'm going to sit down and review the whole stop-loss issue when I get back from some holidays. I'm going to review strategies and back test along the lines of what I went through for CBA above. The truth is, with stop-losses, I usually end up getting shaken out of a position only to see the share price go back up in the short term. Yet, every stop loss that has been executed has, in hindsight worked out, with the exception of Equinix, which got taken over just after I got shaken out by some angry algo-trading machines no doubt.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 August 2011)

MOC Mortgage Choice - Huge dividend and growth. What more does anyone want!


----------



## Julia (24 August 2011)

Tinhat, many thanks for comprehensive response.  I get exactly what you're saying here.

I'm being uncharacteristically indecisive at present.  Stocks like CBA, WBC, look pretty appealing, but the freedom from any stress of being almost totally in cash, the interest from which still well exceeds what i need to live on, is also attractive in this volatility.

If you're so inclined when you come back from holiday, I'd be interested to have an update on what you're doing.
Enjoy the holiday and thanks again for interesting explanation.


----------



## RandR (25 August 2011)

Julia said:


> Tinhat, many thanks for comprehensive response.  I get exactly what you're saying here.
> 
> I'm being uncharacteristically indecisive at present.  Stocks like CBA, WBC, look pretty appealing, but the freedom from any stress of being almost totally in cash, the interest from which still well exceeds what i need to live on, is also attractive in this volatility.
> 
> ...




Have you looked at any hybrids for the big 4 julia ? 

Your right the banks have looked appealing in the last few weeks, I was extremely tempted to pull the trigger on CBA the other week, (but i thought better of it and stuck to just WOW)

Im reminding myself  that I believe the complete lack of growth in residential property prices is curtailing there mortgage growth potential. Which could present even better opportunities to buy a bank at a later date imo, especially if the macro situation continues to get worse overseas at the same time ... could create a perfect storm for the aussie banks, and perhaps a cheaper entry point then is currently presented. just my


----------



## grace (25 August 2011)

grace said:


> 1.  ESG
> 2.  BOW (soon to be equal to or more than my ESG holding though)
> 3.  AOE
> 
> ...




Not sure where I will go to now???  Can't expect a run like this again in any industry I expect.


----------



## LifeChoices (25 August 2011)

RandR said:


> WOW - An absolute rock. Is there a better defensive stock on the ASX ?




Held them at various times since 2004 - when I paid just $13.57 for them. Just bought some again today - I think it's the cheapest price I've paid for them since.

An absolute rock, you reckon. Hahaha - yeah, that rock must be near the bottom of the ocean now. Just wish I had a bit more to throw at it, a couple of weeks and I'll get a dividend.


----------



## Chasero (26 September 2011)

CSL 25%- huge potential. Nice profits and steady results. Still very green on this one.

WOW 20% - bought in at around $25. Long term keeper I think, I'm still positive Master stores will bring in nice revenue 5-10 years down the track.

CBA 10% - absolutely killing my portfolio. Still bouncing back quite a bit, so I'm in no hurry to pull the kill switch on this one. I still think it'll hit above $50, maybe, in say 5 years LOL.

TLS 10% - solid company.

I pulled the PANIC TRIGGER on:
MQG, BHP, MYR.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (28 September 2011)

Chasero said:


> CSL 25%- huge potential. Nice profits and steady results. Still very green on this one.
> 
> WOW 20% - bought in at around $25. Long term keeper I think, I'm still positive Master stores will bring in nice revenue 5-10 years down the track.
> 
> ...




Is TLS more or less solid than Bhp, which you say you panic sold, I would say it is much more solid as it is generating far more cash and has a great expansion project pipeline.

Will the extra revenue and profit brought in by WOW's masters investment be anywhere near the extra revenue generated by BHP's $80B Investment pipline of new projects.

You say the benefit of CSL is it's "Nice Profits", But your paying $16 for every $1 generated per year, where CBA also generates "Nice profits" but you only have to pay $10.30 for each dollar is annual earnings.

I think by getting rid of some of your best companies just because some share price movements have upset you, But keeping the ones that have remained at a relativly high price is a mistake.

Firstly, Buy keeping shares that are already expensive limits the probable future growth

and secondly by locking in a loss on an otherwise good company means you no longer have exposure to the recovery in the shareprice which will come, and your selling it at a low price at a multiple which means the buying is almost certain to get great results while you get medicre returns on the over priced stuff you kept.


----------



## Chasero (28 September 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Is TLS more or less solid than Bhp, which you say you panic sold, I would say it is much more solid as it is generating far more cash and has a great expansion project pipeline.
> 
> Will the extra revenue and profit brought in by WOW's masters investment be anywhere near the extra revenue generated by BHP's $80B Investment pipline of new projects.
> 
> ...




The thing is I don't price companies the way you do.

I price them the way I think the markets will value them.

If I think BHP is going to fall below $32, then I'm going to sell it at $36 regardless of what the true value of the company is.

Lower exchange rate means CSL will most likely post bigger profits. Being a 'safer' go to share means markets will flock to this share regardless of it's earnings.

Might sound stupid but that's just how I trade.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 September 2011)

RIO SUN CBA
Long term wealth makers.

gg


----------



## FreshTrader (29 September 2011)

Chasero said:


> The thing is I don't price companies the way you do.
> 
> I price them the way I think the markets will value them.
> 
> ...




I'm with you Chasero, I also use the same logic to buy/sell and its worked out pretty well so far. ;D  I don't have much Capital as yet and as such I close the majority of my trades either the day of or after purchase (utilising offset settlements).  As I'm only in it for the extremely short term, predicting how a share will rise/fall on a specific day is the only thing I'm concerned with.


----------



## noirua (29 September 2011)

Beach Petroleum BPT $1.115xd, market cap $1.23bn, high $1.27 low 60c, as they continue drilling commercial wells and shale appears to be the way forward. Gas and oil price risks are there all the same.

Republic Gold RAU 0.4c, market cap $13.37m, high 1.5c low 0.3c,  are in a difficult pricing range 0.3c - 0.5c so a warning here that trading can be difficult. Set to become Bolivia's biggest gold miner. Gold results so far are very good but financing hurdle not yet fully jumped. Awaiting drilling results.

Fleetwood Corporation FWD $11.20xd, market cap $651m, high $14.25 Low $9.53, have recently updated mining camp rentals with Woodside and have building contracts for mobile homes and caravans in Australia and New Zealand. A high yield stock that continues to grow, though high dividends seem to rely somewhat on re-investment of dividends.


----------



## Eager (7 October 2011)

BKN, IDL, BLY.

It is my firm belief that there is far more money to be made having an interest in a company that services the mining industry than holding shares in a mining company itself. In that regard it is not too dissimilar to the old gold rush days of the 19th century when it was the store owner in the mining towns that really prospered, compared to the miner himself.


----------



## matty77 (7 November 2011)

BHP 16%
ANZ 16%
CPU 8%

Always been a big holder of the first 2, the last one I was just averaging out.

These are long term holds.


----------



## Kremmen (13 November 2011)

AUT 24% (sold down from 34% just recently)
EKA 14%
TXN 12%

Because the shale miners are making massive gains. Once a sector is rocketing up, keep milking it for all it's worth, I reckon. I've held all of those for over 12 months. I started with ADI and then ploughed my ADI money after the takeover into the others.


----------



## reeftip (25 November 2011)

BHP : First bought these in 1985. Have bought and sold a few of them over the years. Big and diversified, soft on short term prospects but medium term I think the expansion into shale will be good. 

CBA: First bought these in 1993. Have also traded a few over the years. Safest of the Big 4 and continue to pay great dividends. I am soft on the outlook of all financial sector stocks in the short term, but I can see no reason to sell down my holdings in these at the moment.

COH: Bought these 12 months after they floated, and picked up a few more last month. Case study in Porter’s Five Forces analysis. I like this company a lot. Possible IR trouble with the increasingly militant ACTU is the main concern I have. 

Interoil Corporation  NYSE:IOC    This company is actually in my biggest 3 holdings – but as its listed on the NYSE, I have included it after my biggest 3 ASX holdings. Bought this as a ‘Penny Nasty’ speckie in 2004 when it was still listed on the Australian stock exchange. I am personal friends with a few of their engineers. Strong outlook in the short, medium and long term for this one. 3.9 million acres of Petroleum licences, oil refinery, retail and commercial distribution facilities.  I have been getting some nasty capital gains tax bills from selling some of these shares over the last few years 

A lot of very good buying opportunities around at the moment. 

Short term I am bullish on gold producers and energy producers.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 February 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> *Map* (Macquarie Airport)
> Purchase Date: 03 December 2002
> Purchase Price: $0.86
> Dividends per share since purchase: $1.64
> ...




I thought it worth updating the above position which has changed since August 2010:

*SYD* (formerly Map - Macquarie Airport Group) 
Purchase Date: 03 December 2002 
Purchase Price: $0.06 (originaly $0.86 adjusted down with capital return $0.80 December 2011)
Dividends per share since purchase: $2.075
Current Dividend: $0.21
Yield on Current share price $2.62: 8.02%
Yield on adjusted original share price $0.06: 350%
Capital Gain on adjusted original share price: $2.56 (4,266.66%)
Comments: Still no point in selling it. It doesn't owe us anything and continues to contribute a regular income stream through dividends.

*WBC* (Westpac)
Purchase Date: 01 July 2001
Purchase Price: $13.20
Dividends pershare since purchase: $11.00 (fully franked)
Current Dividend: $1.55
Yield on Current share price $20.78: 7.46%
Yield on original share price $13.20: 11.74%
Capital Gain on original share price: $7.58
Comments: Still no point in selling it. It doesn't owe us anything and continues to contribute a regular income stream through dividends (fully franked).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 February 2012)

I'm pretty boring,

Still RIO, SUN, CBA.

More exposure to FMG, resource stocks and those who feed off em.

But the 3 still the same.

gg


----------



## ProverbialPaul (1 March 2012)

All very good info here.

I'm still doing my research but will have three to add to the list soon


----------



## Fantasy09 (1 March 2012)

BHP - Diversity
FMG - Low cost producer
MSB - Something not mining


----------



## Julia (1 March 2012)

Cash
Cash
Cash


----------



## ajjack (1 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Cash
> Cash
> Cash





Have to agree, good choice.

Can we ask WHY?


----------



## Klogg (1 March 2012)

Agree with Julia on the Cash call, but since it's been said, these are my top 3:

TGA (Thorn Group) - Strong, reliable income (leases from the year before make up the majority of their income, so a downturn in profit is somewhat forseeable)
DWS (DWS Limited) - Great dividend when I bought in (10% Fully Franked), and still has a decent return
BRG (Breville Group) - Strong company name (Kambrook, Breville, Philips), passed 4-5years have shown amazing growth, good international exposure and good dividend.

- All of these have very little/no debt (TGA just raised some capital to wipe their debt from a recent acquisition).
- All are relatively small companies with room to grow
- All have a strong ROE

Also, none are very exposed to the mining sector, which is good or bad depending on who you ask... Just very stable, steady businesses with low risk.


----------



## VSntchr (1 March 2012)

CCP - debt collection with a business model that appears to be growing smoothly. Management are serial underpromisers & over deliverers. 


FGE - Large rise in SP over the last 2 years has caused this to be a substantial holding. I think there is growth left, especially with the recent acquisition.


ARP - excellent long term record. Leveraged to the mining boom but not entirely so.



These three business all have low debt, high ROE.


----------



## Klogg (1 March 2012)

VSntchr said:


> CCP - debt collection with a business model that appears to be growing smoothly. Management are serial underpromisers & over deliverers.
> 
> 
> FGE - Large rise in SP over the last 2 years has caused this to be a substantial holding. I think there is growth left, especially with the recent acquisition.
> ...




You and I must have similar investment styles... I hold CCP and ARP too.


----------



## Julia (1 March 2012)

ajjack said:


> Have to agree, good choice.
> 
> Can we ask WHY?



Because until confidence returns I'd rather not negotiate all the volatility.
Interest from my cash deposits is well in excess of what I need to live on, and I like the freedom from anxiety. 

 I've been in cash since just after the start of the GFC except for a very small holding in RIO which I'm keeping to demonstrate that buy and hold is a stupid non-strategy.


----------



## Klogg (1 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Because until confidence returns I'd rather not negotiate all the volatility.
> Interest from my cash deposits is well in excess of what I need to live on, and I like the freedom from anxiety.
> 
> I've been in cash since just after the start of the GFC except for a very small holding in RIO which I'm keeping to demonstrate that buy and hold is a stupid non-strategy.




While I like cash holding of some sort, I can't say that I'd approach it the same way (not being critical - each to their own of course).

During the GFC, there were some insanely good bargains that I personally would have jumped at, if I had the knowledge I have now...

An obvious example (although probably not my prime pick) is BHP @ $25. Yes, the world was in a bind at the time, but BHP is one of the larger companies in the world and very stable, worth well beyond that $25. Even if you bought then and held now, you'd be looking at a 40% increase on your initial purchase over 2years... and that's with a buy and hold strategy.


----------



## skc (1 March 2012)

Klogg said:


> While I like cash holding of some sort, I can't say that I'd approach it the same way (not being critical - each to their own of course).
> 
> During the GFC, there were some insanely good bargains that I personally would have jumped at, if I had the knowledge I have now...
> 
> An obvious example (although probably not my prime pick) is BHP @ $25. Yes, the world was in a bind at the time, but BHP is one of the larger companies in the world and very stable, worth well beyond that $25. Even if you bought then and held now, you'd be looking at a 40% increase on your initial purchase over 2years... and that's with a buy and hold strategy.




How do you know that's not just hindsight? There are plenty of major blue chips trading well below their GFC lows. Why weren't they bargains back in Mar 09?


----------



## rryall (1 March 2012)

skc said:


> How do you know that's not just hindsight? There are plenty of major blue chips trading well below their GFC lows. Why weren't they bargains back in Mar 09?




+1.


----------



## Klogg (1 March 2012)

skc said:


> How do you know that's not just hindsight? There are plenty of major blue chips trading well below their GFC lows. Why weren't they bargains back in Mar 09?




I wasn't in the market back in Mar '09... 
But you're right - I can't be certain that it's not just in hindsight, because I wasn't there to make the same decision.


----------



## Julia (1 March 2012)

Klogg said:


> While I like cash holding of some sort, I can't say that I'd approach it the same way (not being critical - each to their own of course).
> 
> During the GFC, there were some insanely good bargains that I personally would have jumped at, if I had the knowledge I have now...



You have entirely missed the point of my post.
I said clearly that I didn't want to engage in the present volatility.  My first priority is always preservation of capital, and if I can generate about double what I need to live on from interest in a guaranteed investment, why on earth would I risk that capital in times that are uncertain to say the least?



> An obvious example (although probably not my prime pick) is BHP @ $25. Yes, the world was in a bind at the time, but BHP is one of the larger companies in the world and very stable, worth well beyond that $25. Even if you bought then and held now, you'd be looking at a 40% increase on your initial purchase over 2years... and that's with a buy and hold strategy.






skc said:


> How do you know that's not just hindsight? There are plenty of major blue chips trading well below their GFC lows. Why weren't they bargains back in Mar 09?



Thank you skc.  Klogg, there is absolutely nothing to say that some adverse event could not have badly impacted BHP just as with any other so called blue chip.

Just taking my experiment with buy and hold on RIO, for example, I've held it for a couple of years or so and it's now worth less than it was when I bought it.  The meagre dividend absolutely doesn't make up for the capital loss.
So far my buy and hold experiment is well and truly demonstrating to me how much better those funds would have been in cash.


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2012)

Hi,
And I would add, why 3 only?
As many pointed here, we are in a very volatile environment, none of the initial GFC issues are actually solved, just band aids applied;
But there is always risky money to be made following the herd....
So I am still in the stock market, some hybrids, some ETF, US /currency exposed but mostly diversification; 
As soon as I reach 10k of a specific stock, that is it, and I go to another one;
My own rule to avoid QBE or PDN style drama costing too much;
all stocks are susceptible to unforeseeable specific crisis;
technical incident, act of god, theft, etc

 I obviously have some favorite stocks and sector but with diversification, and only what you can afford to watch daily with stop loss;
This way I can benefit from rises and ensure I limit losses
definitively more than 3stocks , 30 different ones currently in my investor portfolio (the laggard long term one)

I also day  trade on a second portfolio 20 or so stocks, all on very short term; in and out
and much more $ returned there in the current time...


----------



## poverty (2 March 2012)

qldfrog said:


> I obviously have some favorite stocks and sector but with diversification, and only what you can afford to watch daily with stop loss;
> This way I can benefit from rises and ensure I limit losses
> definitively more than 3stocks , 30 different ones currently in my investor portfolio (the laggard long term one)
> 
> ...




Just out of interest how much would you estimate you spend on brokerage in a year?


----------



## odds-on (2 March 2012)

CCV - Regulatory issues aside, the payday loan business looks like it has great potential in the medium term.
REX - Award winning and profitable regional airline.
CTN - Exposure to a range of microcap stocks, in particular the resource sector which I do not follow. 

Cheers

Oddson


----------



## Klogg (2 March 2012)

Julia said:


> You have entirely missed the point of my post.
> I said clearly that I didn't want to engage in the present volatility.  My first priority is always preservation of capital, and if I can generate about double what I need to live on from interest in a guaranteed investment, why on earth would I risk that capital in times that are uncertain to say the least?
> 
> 
> ...




Julia - my apologies if my post came across as critical, I didn't mean it to be.

What I was trying to explain though, was that if you buy an asset at the correct price (i.e. what you value it at is greater than what it's selling for, with some margin ofcourse), you will come out better than holding cash - most of the time.
Seems obvious, but from my experience I've seen people go against this concept too many times...


----------



## Klogg (2 March 2012)

Adding to that - yes, if you don't want to be in the current volatile market, then there's no place better to be than cash.

However, volatility doesn't always mean you can't preserve your capital...

And on your point about living on a guaranteed income - your dead right. I was looking at it from my point of view, where my job allows me to take the risk of being almost fully invested and not be impacted by any short-term unrealised losses.


----------



## McLovin (2 March 2012)

odds-on said:


> REX - Award winning and profitable regional airline.




The thing with Rex, from what I can tell, is that they are only profitable because they operate on routes that are too small for anyone else to bother with. It kind of means growth is going to be difficult to achieve. IMO, anyway.


----------



## Klogg (2 March 2012)

McLovin said:


> The thing with Rex, from what I can tell, is that they are only profitable because they operate on routes that are too small for anyone else to bother with. It kind of means growth is going to be difficult to achieve. IMO, anyway.




I don't know much about the company, but at face value it also means they should be able to make a great margin because of the lack of interest/competition on those routes.


----------



## odds-on (2 March 2012)

McLovin said:


> The thing with Rex, from what I can tell, is that they are only profitable because they operate on routes that are too small for anyone else to bother with. It kind of means growth is going to be difficult to achieve. IMO, anyway.




I invest in REX for the following reasons:-

1.	Whenever I have visited Australia (I live in NZ), the geography of Australia made me form the view that a regional airline business will always be needed whether it is for mining developments, satellite towns, ambulance services, and so on. I believe that a regional airline business (in some shape or form) will be around for the long term. 
2.	It is a cheap stock using Price to Book, Price to Sales etc. Note the use of the word stock not business, I did not attempt to value a regional airline business – too many complex factors (fuel, routes, government, etc).
3.	The company wins award and the management seems honest.

Please understand I am under no illusion that this will turn into some market darling, but I am 80% confident that I can obtain a 30-40% return (including dividends) from the stock over the next couple of years therefore I hold – the share price can go up by another 20% and it would still be cheap.


----------



## MrBurns (2 March 2012)

Julia said:


> You have entirely missed the point of my post.
> I said clearly that I didn't want to engage in the present volatility.  My first priority is always preservation of capital, and if I can generate about double what I need to live on from interest in a guaranteed investment, why on earth would I risk that capital in times that are uncertain to say the least?




Hi Julia, remember me ? I'm baaaaaaack 

I agree preservation of capital is paramount, all I've done is lose on the stock market maybe I'm unlucky but I don't think I'm the only one.


----------



## Julia (2 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Hi Julia, remember me ? I'm baaaaaaack
> 
> I agree preservation of capital is paramount, all I've done is lose on the stock market maybe I'm unlucky but I don't think I'm the only one.




Well, hello there, Mr Burns.   Good to have you back.  Sorry to hear about the losses.
It's less important when one has a full time job, but once we're dependent on generating an income from our capital there needs to be a different mindset imo.


----------



## MrBurns (2 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Well, hello there, Mr Burns.   Good to have you back.  Sorry to hear about the losses.
> It's less important when one has a full time job, but once we're dependent on generating an income from our capital there needs to be a different mindset imo.




Yes I've been spending money like it would never run out but guess what 

Have to be careful from here on which is not in my DNA, I wanted to find shares for income, thought of Telstra then saw that you'd be mad to jump in there, I read it on the internet so it MUST be true.

So there you go invest for income but on my past record I may as well buy a Tattslotto ticket and I do. I lose there too but not as much.


----------



## Ves (2 March 2012)

Julia said:


> So far my buy and hold experiment is well and truly demonstrating to me how much better those funds would have been in cash.



 Or better spread across more stocks, perhaps.

I don't think 100% cash is safe either, if they keep handing out free money across the globe inflation is almost inevitable. You will need to be in assets that can appreciate in value if this is the case. Cash will be a capital killer.


----------



## Julia (2 March 2012)

Ves said:


> Or better spread across more stocks, perhaps.



No.   It's only a tiny amount, just $10,000 so I'm not going to be dividing that much across several stocks.  Not worth the trouble.



> I don't think 100% cash is safe either, if they keep handing out free money across the globe inflation is almost inevitable. You will need to be in assets that can appreciate in value if this is the case. Cash will be a capital killer.



Cash in our banks is a damn sight safer, especially if divided up to qualify for the government guarantee, than pretty much anything else I can think of.


----------



## Ves (2 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Cash in our banks is a damn sight safer, especially if divided up to qualify for the government guarantee, than pretty much anything else I can think of.



 What does the government gaurantee have to do with preservation against above average inflation or even hyper-inflation?


----------



## Julia (2 March 2012)

Ves said:


> What does the government gaurantee have to do with preservation against above average inflation or even hyper-inflation?



Everything in life is a compromise.  If I'm getting 8%, paying no tax, and still have about double what I need to live on, I'm not about to get upset about the inflation factor.
Happy for you to make your own decisions, Ves.  I' ve been around long enough to know what I'm doing for my circumstances.


----------



## Ves (2 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Everything in life is a compromise.  If I'm getting 8%, paying no tax, and still have about double what I need to live on, I'm not about to get upset about the inflation factor.
> Happy for you to make your own decisions, Ves.  I' ve been around long enough to know what I'm doing for my circumstances.



 I don't doubt that you have thought long and hard about this.

But I have read stories about people who had $250k term deposits in the late 80s / early 90s after society feared that the "sky had fallen in." They were clever ducklings living off the "high interest" with the sleep at night factor of cash investments.

A decade later they were living off meagre incomes. Inflation ate away any wealth they once had.

I am always curious as to when the people in 100% cash (or large %) say enough is enough and try to become active again? What if the market isn't "safe" for another five years in their eyes? ten years?

Not really trying to point fingers, I am just curious as it genuinely does not make sense to me.


----------



## suhm (3 March 2012)

bta biota- low ev and a couple of molecules I like. 2 of the 3 flu treatments on market with the us government paying for their 2nd gen flu treatment to go through to phase 3 currently only approved in japan and a phase 2b trial for the common cold releasing results soon

cash - usually don't hold that much of it and actually generally have net leverage throughout the cycle but have been closing out positions.

gun gunson - zircon illmenite project that seems like it will get funded soon.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 March 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> (16th-August-2011) Current top 4 at today's close.
> 
> CPU - Computershare 10.13%
> HDF - Hastings Diversified Fund 9.95%
> ...




Not much change...im still stuck in a heap of trades.


CPU - Computershare 9.83%
PTM - Platinum Asset Management 8.70%
ALF - Aust Leaders Fund 7.62%
ABC - Adelaide Brighton Cement 7.43%

I did take some profit on my HDF position selling a little over half my shares....some of that money going into another small average down into PTM, the rest of the HDF money went into a new position SGH (Slater & Gordon) plus a small average down into ALF.


----------



## Bill M (3 March 2012)

Ves said:


> I don't doubt that you have thought long and hard about this.
> 
> But I have read stories about people who had $250k term deposits in the late 80s / early 90s after society feared that the "sky had fallen in." They were clever ducklings living off the "high interest" with the sleep at night factor of cash investments.
> 
> ...




You are missing 2 important points here.

1. Your age, for someone in their 40's or 50's they still have 2 or 3 boom and bust cycles left in which to make significant share market gains. Plus they can work and make money and build up their portfolios again. Someone in their 70's or 80's might only have a few years of life left and investing all your capital in a sharemarket portfolio can send you back on the pension if another 55% crash like the GFC event occurs. In that case at the older ages, I would rather take the capital guaranteed cash option.

2. The other point is a healthy large cash base. For example, lets say you had $1 Million cash invested at 8%. It is possible as I know some people secured a term deposit at those rates a couple of years ago. If one only needs 40k a year to live but produces 80k a year income then 40k a year goes on top of that $1 Million capital base. In 5 years time that capital base is now $1.2 Million and compounding every year. If I had that sort of income why would I risk it on stocks when I have more than I need and the capital is Government guaranteed?


----------



## Ves (3 March 2012)

Bill M said:


> You are missing 2 important points here.
> 
> 1. Your age, for someone in their 40's or 50's they still have 2 or 3 boom and bust cycles left in which to make significant share market gains. Plus they can work and make money and build up their portfolios again. Someone in their 70's or 80's might only have a few years of life left and investing all your capital in a sharemarket portfolio can send you back on the pension if another 55% crash like the GFC event occurs. In that case at the older ages, I would rather take the capital guaranteed cash option.



Hi Bill, I understand your point here. I believe that quality companies will still continue paying dividends whilst their capital value recovers to previous levels in the case of a heavy crash. My philosophy of buying for reasons that mean that capital growth / loss does not vindicate my investment decision may have something to do with this view, however. I prefer companies that can generate large amounts of free cash flow to equity as they have the most chance of protecting my purchasing power through business re-investment and dividend income streams. I have seen my capital fluctuate wildly since I started investing, but the dividends are still coming in as planned.

I realise that this approach is not for everyone.

Those caught in mining stocks or heavy cyclicals obviously saw a different scenario unfold and will continue to do so.



> 2. The other point is a healthy large cash base. For example, lets say you had $1 Million cash invested at 8%. It is possible as I know some people secured a term deposit at those rates a couple of years ago. If one only needs 40k a year to live but produces 80k a year income then 40k a year goes on top of that $1 Million capital base. In 5 years time that capital base is now $1.2 Million and compounding every year. If I had that sort of income why would I risk it on stocks when I have more than I need and the capital is Government guaranteed?



 The problem here is you are at risk of the 8% interest not being available again when the five year period comes to maturity. Your income effectively halves if the rates are 4-5% on re-investment. I don't find this risk-free at all. We haven't considered inflation eating into the "compounded" amounts either. If you re-invested 4% (because you spent the other 4%) and inflation was 3% don't you only have $1,050,010 in real terms? What about tax? I take it that we are assuming the generous tax safe haven of "pension mode" in an SMSF. 

However, this strategy would work in someone's case such as Julia for a more prolonged period because she has far more capital than she will ever use, I take it? Unfortunately this isn't an option more most retirees.

I can see the benefits of the capital preservation and the government gaurantee, but isn't this capped at $250k going forward?

I do have an amount of cash sitting in my investment property offset account by the way. I am not completely adverse to cash investments and it obviously comes down to what you are trying to achieve in life. It makes sense to have access to some "disaster" money of some sort at any age at the very least.

Thanks again for your thoughts. Enjoying the opportunity to learn from two experienced posters.


----------



## Bill M (3 March 2012)

Ves said:


> *I prefer companies that can generate large amounts of free cash flow to equity* as they have the most chance of protecting my purchasing power through business re-investment and dividend income streams. I have seen my capital fluctuate wildly since I started investing, but the dividends are still coming in as planned.




Me too and I invest like that myself. But, and the one big but everyone should take note of is that during the GFC my portfolio had to take a dividend cut to the magnitude of 30%. Not only did the share prices half the dividends dropped too. Then just as things were getting real scary nearly all the companies I held were offering share purchase plans at substantial discounts. I had to scrounge around grabbing cash from wherever I could to be in on it. That did by the way pay off very well.

I know where you are coming from and I totally agree but if I was 70 or 80 years old I wouldn't want to go through all that stress.



> The problem here is you are at risk of the 8% interest not being available again when the five year period comes to maturity. Your income effectively halves if the rates are 4-5% on re-investment. I don't find this risk-free at all. We haven't considered inflation eating into the "compounded" amounts either. If you re-invested 4% (because you spent the other 4%) and inflation was 3% don't you only have $1,050,010 in real terms? What about tax? I take it that we are assuming the generous tax safe haven of "pension mode" in an SMSF.
> 
> However, this strategy would work in someone's case such as Julia for a more prolonged period because she has far more capital than she will ever use, I take it? Unfortunately this isn't an option more most retirees.
> 
> I can see the benefits of the capital preservation and the government gaurantee, but isn't this capped at $250k going forward?




You are of course correct, if interest rates dropped to 4%, you wouldn't be making much there and it would be inadequate. Then again, staying still for the last 4 years in cash would have meant your capital would still be 100% in tact. If you were all in stocks, you would still be 40% down.

With the Government guarantee it is 250k per account per bank AFAIK. If you had $1 Million you would split it equally with 4 banks.

Investing has never been easy has it? cheers.


----------



## Bede (3 March 2012)

PDN
USA
AGE

love undervalued Uranium stocks


----------



## Julia (3 March 2012)

Ves said:


> I don't doubt that you have thought long and hard about this.



No?  Why, then, do you go on to argue that my choice of strategy *at the present time* is unsound?
You do not know my financial situation (and I'm certainly not about to discuss it here).



> Inflation ate away any wealth they once had.



If I recall correctly from some of your previous posts, you're young, not that long out of whichever university taught you that inflation is ipso facto always BAD.   
People with a bit more life experience will know that inflation can be extremely useful if one takes advantage of when to invest in what asset class.

In the late 70's and early 80's inflation was rampant.  Interest rates were high, but so were rents.  I turned over both my own home and various investment properties with capital gains of close to 100% p.a. by careful buying in the right areas.
Negative gearing offset the high tax rate I was paying in my job.  So inflation was far from a bad thing at that stage.



> I am always curious as to when the people in 100% cash (or large %) say enough is enough and try to become active again? What if the market isn't "safe" for another five years in their eyes? ten years?



What if those people have actually managed to calculate that even if this were to be the case, they will still be able to afford a comfortable lifestyle?

What if those people still have an expectation of another two or three decades of life, during which they can think of better things to do than continue to chase more and more money?

Have a look at the Storm Financial thread where a few people who could have funded a reasonable retirement via conservative strategy, were instead lured into that "ever more and more" promise?  Many of them lost their houses and everything else they invested.

Why is it, Ves, you don't seem to grasp the concept of "*enough*"?

I put in many years of rigorous saving, even had to start from scratch in mid 30's after leaving a marriage with nothing.   I'm glad I persisted, glad I stuffed money away and reinvested profits, rather than spending it on lots of travel and designer clothes.  The whole point was to be able to retire before 'retirement age' and relax enough to be able to enjoy what means most to me now.

Re the $250K limit on the government guarantee, that's hardly a problem.  There are plenty of financial institutions into which the funds can be placed as separate investments.  I never lodge a term deposit for more than $50K in case circumstances change and I want to break it.  It hasn't ever happened but I wouldn't want to get caught with losing the accumulated interest on a much larger amount.  The financial institutions just have to spend a bit of time setting up multiple TDs.



> Not really trying to point fingers, I am just curious as it genuinely does not make sense to me.



Maybe it will one day.  Meantime, you're welcome to take whatever view you wish.



Bill M said:


> 2. The other point is a healthy large cash base. For example, lets say you had $1 Million cash invested at 8%. It is possible as I know some people secured a term deposit at those rates a couple of years ago. If one only needs 40k a year to live but produces 80k a year income then 40k a year goes on top of that $1 Million capital base. In 5 years time that capital base is now $1.2 Million and compounding every year. If I had that sort of income why would I risk it on stocks when I have more than I need and the capital is Government guaranteed?



Exactly.


----------



## Ves (3 March 2012)

Julia said:


> No?  Why, then, do you go on to argue that my choice of strategy *at the present time* is unsound?
> You do not know my financial situation (and I'm certainly not about to discuss it here).



Why get so emotional? I didn't say I said it was unsound, I said it was not without risk. Your strategy is obviously completely sound for your circumstances. Unless of course we have a "freak" event of hyperinflation or interest rates completely dry up. Who knows what will happen then? You know this moreso for your own circumstances, and as you said, we do not need to delve into it.



Julia said:


> If I recall correctly from some of your previous posts, you're young, not that long out of whichever university taught you that inflation is ipso facto always BAD.
> People with a bit more life experience will know that inflation can be extremely useful if one takes advantage of when to invest in what asset class.




Which is why I said:



> I prefer companies that can generate large amounts of free cash flow to equity as they have the most chance of protecting my purchasing power through business re-investment and dividend income streams.




Inflation is neither good or bad, but it exists and if you don't abide by it's rules your purchasing power diminishes.



> What if those people have actually managed to calculate that even if this were to be the case, they will still be able to afford a comfortable lifestyle?



This was hinted at in my previous post. 

Instead of:



> However, this strategy would work in someone's case such as Julia for a more prolonged period because she has far more capital than she will ever use, I take it?




I should have been clearer and said:

If you had more capital than you could ever spend in your current lifestyle (assuming you are happy and comfortable), then parking it in cash or low-risk assets would be the best course of action, I take it?



> Have a look at the Storm Financial thread where a few people who could have funded a reasonable retirement via conservative strategy, were instead lured into that "ever more and more" promise?  Many of them lost their houses and everything else they invested.
> 
> Why is it, Ves, you don't seem to grasp the concept of "*enough*"?



How can I possibly grasp the concept of "enough" when this conversation, up until now, has had no relative context upon which to measure enough against?

Where have I even mentioned that people should be making _more_ money until the day they die? Where have I said they should be putting funds in high-risk alternatives such as Storm Financial Group?

I work in an industry where I am constantly exposed to people who have retirement savings that are either not enough even stop working, or not enough to live the lifestyle that they want to live. However, what is enough for me, may not be enough for them or vice versa. That is not relevant to our conversation but it does inspire me to ask the questions I have.



> Re the $250K limit on the government guarantee, that's hardly a problem.  There are plenty of financial institutions into which the funds can be placed as separate investments.  I never lodge a term deposit for more than $50K in case circumstances change and I want to break it.  It hasn't ever happened but I wouldn't want to get caught with losing the accumulated interest on a much larger amount.  The financial institutions just have to spend a bit of time setting up multiple TDs.



OK, thanks. That is understood.

The purpose of my interaction with yourself and Bill was to highlight that nothing is risk-free, there is a consequence to being in cash. It has its own advantages and disadvantages. There is often little discussion along these lines, but plenty of people saying "I am in the safety of cash and have been since 2008." Those unlike Bill and yourself who do not have the privilige of yet experiencing an investing life, and do not understand all of the risks, may be impressionable enough to jump into cash because everyone else is saying it is safe and the "right thing to do."

I thought it was pertinent to have a discussion about it. But flippant remarks about "how I am just out of university" and I do not grasp the concept of "enough" (which is ironic, because I only ever mentioned protecting purchasing power, not gaining more) are not helpful in achieving this goal.


----------



## qldfrog (3 March 2012)

poverty said:


> Just out of interest how much would you estimate you spend on brokerage in a year?




a fortune is spent on brokerage but Imoved to Bell direct late last year, overall return since July 2011 around +15% AFTER all costs were  deducted (and most of the amount already cashed out)

Per curiosity: I  just checked: I spent around 5k in brokerage this financial year on that account

my investor account is at +4% so far inc dividends, and mostly paper win
 not that great in comparison .....
Hope it helps


----------



## Julia (3 March 2012)

Ves said:


> Why get so emotional?



Not emotional, just irritated.



> I work in an industry where I am constantly exposed to people who have retirement savings that are either not enough even stop working, or not enough to live the lifestyle that they want to live. However, what is enough for me, may not be enough for them or vice versa.



The title of the thread is:
"Your top 3 holdings and why you hold them".
I have duly stated my top three holdings.
There should be no requirement for me to in addition canvas the situations of people other than myself.



> Those unlike Bill and yourself who do not have the privilige of yet experiencing an investing life, and do not understand all of the risks, may be impressionable enough to jump into cash because everyone else is saying it is safe and the "right thing to do."



You might like to make a new thread about how impressionable people can make silly decisions. It's a valid topic.   Imo it's beyond the scope of and is irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 March 2012)

Maybe Joe could clean out the off topic posts (including this one) and put them in another thread?


----------



## Bill M (4 March 2012)

nulla nulla said:


> Maybe Joe could clean out the off topic posts (including this one) and put them in another thread?



Nearly ever thread gets side tracked from time to time. Sometimes it is important to address the issue at hand there and then and then move on. Anyway, mine has changed again. My top 3 are:

*CBAPA*: That is the CBA's PERLS V. I bought them for the yield of around 7.6% gross. Bought at face value of $200 and last traded at $202. Relatively safe and conservative.

*NAB*: Been in my portfolio for many years, top dividend payer (around 10% gross) and I get a free platinum credit card with all the perks for being a shareholder. Price has stagnated for a while.

*TLS*: This is in by default. It bumped my other stocks as there has been some upwards price movements. Bought for yield (around10% gross) and may have a good chance of giving shareholders a capital return in the future.


----------



## meric (6 March 2012)

VAS: You can't lose to the market by buying its index fund.

I used to trade shares. I doubled my investment then lost four fifths of it by not paying attention. I could have used more time educating myself too. I decided I don't have the time therefore I shall buy ETFs instead during economic downturns.


----------



## ENP (12 April 2012)

CCL- Coca Cola Amatil

I hold this because it has over 20% ROE and has grown it's profits/EPS consistently around or above the 10% mark. It's also a business I'd be happy to hold for a long long time. Coke is always going to be in demand and there is lots of potential expansion into other pacific countries and other markets such as bottled water, etc. 

TGA- Thorn Group

I recently bought this as it also has over 20% ROE and has grown it's profits, EPS, etc over the 10% mark. I bought it at a p/e of around 8 and a dividend of around 6% there is lots of room for growth as it is a small-ish company. I also see the downturn and the shift towards more people renting that they will hire fridges, washing machines, etc instead of buy. I looked at a company in the USA called Aarons. It is essentially the same type of business and even with the US economy not doing so well, Aaron's has continued to flourish as a company. I expect the same for thorn.

RYM- Ryman Healthcare (NZX)

I bought this stock about 3 years ago then re-sold it 2 weeks later. It was my first stock and I didn't yet have a handle on my emotions. After some sole searching and long chats to my uncle, I decided to buy back in about a year ago (at a higher price than my original). I bought this stock because it has roe around the 18-25% range over the past few years, is growing it's eps and dividends at a healthy rate well above 10%. I also see the need for retirement villages to grow with the older population needing more of them. They are expanding all over NZ and now overseas in AUS also. 

I only hold 3 stocks in total so my top 3 was easy to pick. 

I've also been looking into:

ONT- 1300 smiles 
GXL- greencross 
BKL- blackmores

I haven't bought into these as their price (p/e of around 16-18) and also their profit outlooks for 2012 and beyond are not as good as I'd hope for. The AUS economy seems to be slowing and people are closing their wallets for these type of businesses too. 

I find the motley fool website quite good, they are value type investors. I read their articles and they mention stocks in them. I then research the stock myself and come to my own conclusions. I find this easier and less time consuming than going through every single stock in the ASX.


----------



## danbradster (19 April 2012)

KCN (no. 1 by far): Very cheap trading at PE 4.2 based on my projections for the quarterly due in 2 weeks.  I am confident in the upcoming quarterly being highly positive, a large jump from the previous quarterly.  Since the previous quarterly the Thailand processing plant has been performing at 20% higher throughput, the effect of last year's flooding will be nil, and permissions for the high grade ore have been granted.  Combine these 3 factors and we'll see an awesome quarter.

AOH (reduced since last time): $135m MCap for over 1,000,000t of contained copper resources.  Low projected costs providing a wide profit margin, with near term production of 10ktpa and potential for 50ktpa+.

LYC: Clearly high potential having control of a large strategic resource.  Potential for magnet JV for example on top of the regular resource sales.  Politically complicated, but I presume that will be solved.


----------



## McLovin (19 April 2012)

ENP said:


> GXL- greencross




I found quite a few negative when I looked at these guys. Debt funded growth by acquisition; low growth industry; company with below industry same-store(vet) sales growth; rising payroll costs; low return on assets (marginally higher than their cost of debt); management have said they are getting toward the top of their d/e comfort zone, so a cap raising could be on the way. Iirc, the founders also sold their own vet business to the company, and the returns it was generating was fairly low (but I'd need to double check this).

Just my


----------



## So_Cynical (1 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> (3rd-March-2012 ) Not much change...im still stuck in a heap of trades.
> 
> 
> CPU - Computershare 9.83%
> ...




I haven't added to my CPU position its just that its now worth a little more and has paid a couple of dividends.  now 10.55% of my portfolio and still mostly an open position, PTM the same at 8.7% 

ALF i took a trade profit of 6.92% and thus reduced my holding considerably...ABC i reduced my position at break even just before the stock had a run up.  KSC my new number 3 with a small older parcel, mostly a new open position that has recently had a nice run up putting it into profit...#1 on the sell list as the most likely candidate to get to 15% profit.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2013)

RIO
IAG
CFX

gg


----------



## Bill M (1 January 2013)

Bill M said:


> *CBAPA*: That is the CBA's PERLS V. I bought them for the yield of around 7.6% gross. Bought at face value of $200 and last traded at $202. Relatively safe and conservative.
> 
> *NAB*: Been in my portfolio for many years, top dividend payer (around 10% gross) and I get a free platinum credit card with all the perks for being a shareholder. Price has stagnated for a while.
> 
> *TLS*: This is in by default. It bumped my other stocks as there has been some upwards price movements. Bought for yield (around10% gross) and may have a good chance of giving shareholders a capital return in the future.




Mines changed a bit over the year. I am focusing on high dividend yield ETF's now as I wish to limit individual company risk, don't want to spend too much time in front of a screen and I am only really chasing income. Any capital growth is a bonus. And now the top 4 are:

*CBAPA:*   Same as above but now the price is up to $205.50. Dividend down to 6.4% due to the lower 3 Month BBSW

*SYI:*   A high Dividend yield ETF. Has all my favourite companies in the fund and I do not have to manage anything myself. All I need to do is buy the dips and collect the dividends. Current gross yield is around 7%. It has gone up around 16% in the last 12 Months.

*NAB:*   Same as above, no change.

Telstra has been sold with profit and all the dividends over the years banked.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> RIO
> IAG
> CFX
> 
> gg




sorry forgot about reasons

RIO  Its the best , a long term hold , should reach $90 imo by midyear.
IAG  Bought it low in late Feb 12, a big bet that has paid off. Any sign of weakness and I'll sell
CFX  A good earner REITs are a poor man's way of dealing with tenants and making more than a rich man, without the angst of whinging tenants.


gg


----------



## Pager (1 January 2013)

I only really trade stocks so no core holdings, in my Super though I hold and regularly add to SYI (SPDR MSCI Australia Select High Dividend Yield Fund), its currently on yesterdays close got a yield of over 6% most of which is franked, heavily weighted to the financial sector and most of that is the big 4 banks but they are paying the best dividends so for the time being I cant see its exposure to that sector falling, also pays a quarterly dividend all of which I reinvest, returned about 18% in 2012 (how many super funds can boast there equity portfolios did that ?) so got to be happy, there are other ETF,s available on the ASX run a similar way but when choosing one I thought the State Street option was right for me although all these ETF,s are still fairly new to the ASX, SYI has only been listed for about 2 years.


----------



## catfish (1 January 2013)

MMS
COH
JIN

All my largest positions because they have all run so hard since purchase. COH looks expensive which ever way you look at it, but it will remain in the portfolio as my favourite. Amazing company, high roa, great product. Huge market potential.

MMS also looks expensive, although I thought this when it was trading on a PE of 14. Still some PE expansion to come I believe, maybe sit at around $15 in a few months in line with other popular div paying stock recently as rates drop.

JIN has run so hard. Great little company in a niche market. It is by far the most volatile stock in my portfolio which also translates to exciting. Will continue to hold as it still appears cheap based on current business in Australia with overseas expansion yet to contribute.


----------



## catfish (1 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> sorry forgot about reasons
> 
> RIO  Its the best , a long term hold , should reach $90 imo by midyear.
> IAG  Bought it low in late Feb 12, a big bet that has paid off. Any sign of weakness and I'll sell
> ...




I tend to only look at RIO as a trade, I fail to see the benefit in holding it for the longer term. I use to hold both bhp and rio and sold as the dividend doesn't even cover inflation cost which leaves capital growth as the only earner. And with earnings at peak of the cycle I don't see much SP movement in a positive direction. Which leaves a low dividend, huge capex, stock with potential declining commodity price and therefore no return.

I think these (bhp&rio) are great stocks to buy during a huge market downturn but other than that these are not for me anymore.


----------



## RottenValue (1 January 2013)

MFF (15%): Wanted overseas exposure and didn't have the time to research specific stocks.  Impressed by the fund managers and have added significantly to position 12 months ago on strength of $AUD.  Wish I had also jumped into MFG at the same time though cant complain too much really!

CBA (8%): Long-term hold (2009) that has returned 20% per annum, hard to fault other than has got too expensive to add to holding.

FGE (6%): Started buying early in 2012 and continued adding to holding as as the share price tanked from May onwards.  The SP recovery in December has turned it into one of my larger holdings by mistake!  Happy to hold at the moment as value from $6-$8 but expect to take part profits in 2013 so remains at about 5% of portfolio.


----------



## sydboy007 (1 January 2013)

Only recently set up my SMSF

I'm aiming for income more than capital growth., but fortunately seem to be getting both so far.

Top 3 would be:

AKY - corporate bond fund providing 6.5% full franked yield with capital returns.  Will wind up in around 3 years

IHD - nice 6.5% fully franked dividend yield without the concentration within the financials that most high yield funds have.

SGN - around 7.5% full franked yield.  Growing strongly through acquisitions. Strong blue chip client base.


----------



## RandR (1 January 2013)

Pager said:


> I only really trade stocks so no core holdings, in my Super though I hold and regularly add to SYI (SPDR MSCI Australia Select High Dividend Yield Fund), its currently on yesterdays close got a yield of over 6% most of which is franked, heavily weighted to the financial sector and most of that is the big 4 banks but they are paying the best dividends so for the time being I cant see its exposure to that sector falling, also pays a quarterly dividend all of which I reinvest, *returned about 18% in 2012 (how many super funds can boast there equity portfolios did that ?) *so got to be happy, there are other ETF,s available on the ASX run a similar way but when choosing one I thought the State Street option was right for me although all these ETF,s are still fairly new to the ASX, SYI has only been listed for about 2 years.




Im not going to name names but the super fund I work for almost did that for the 2012 calender year... 17.3% return (net of fees and tax) for aus shares. Its simply the asx 200 though and more or less entirely passively managed. International punched in a 16.9 for the calender year but its hedged so i dont use it much.

Are you in SMSF Pager?


----------



## Pager (1 January 2013)

RandR said:


> Im not going to name names but the super fund I work for almost did that for the 2012 calender year... 17.3% return (net of fees and tax) for aus shares. Its simply the asx 200 though and more or less entirely passively managed. International punched in a 16.9 for the calender year but its hedged so i dont use it much.
> 
> Are you in SMSF Pager?




Yes im in a SMSF and well done to your fund, I would guess there are very few others that did that though, certainly not the industry fund I was in previous to going alone.

Your figures are a little better than the index so again great result for the clients in your fund, STW which is one of the better ETF,s tracking that index did about 16.5% although according to Comsec its total return was 19.9%  still think though SYI is the better vehicle for a (My) SMSF and it performed a few percent better, just looking at the official site its saying it did 18.4% although Comsec has it at 22.7%.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 January 2013)

nulla nulla said:


> I thought it worth updating the above position which has changed since August 2010:
> 
> *SYD* (formerly Map - Macquarie Airport Group)
> Purchase Date: 03 December 2002
> ...




The retained holdings in Sydney Airport and Westpac continue to contribute to our well being. A further update follows based on the closing prices of 31 December 2012:

*SYD* – Sydney Airport (formerly Map - Macquarie Airport Group) 
Purchase Date: 03 December 2002 
Purchase Price: $0.06 (originally $0.86 adjusted down with capital return $0.80 December 2011)
Dividends per share since purchase: $2.285
Current Annual Dividend: $0.21
Yield on Current share price $3.38: 6.21%
Yield on adjusted original share price $0.06: 350%
Capital Gain on adjusted original share price: $3.32 (5,533.33%)
Comments: Still no point in selling it. It doesn't owe us anything and continues to contribute a regular income stream to our SMSF fund through regular dividends. Our perspective may change when the SMSF goes into retirement/pension mode to take advantage of the tax breaks on capital gains.

*WBC* - Westpac
Purchase Date: 10 October 2002
Purchase Price: $13.20
Dividends per share since purchase: $12.66 (fully franked)
Current Annual Dividend: $1.66
Yield on Current share price $26.04: 6.37%
Yield on original share price $13.20: 12.57%
Capital Gain on original share price: $12.84
Comments: Still no point in selling it. It doesn't owe us anything and continues to contribute a regular income stream through dividends (fully franked). 

A check of the records shows WBC was purchased on 10 October 2002 and not 1 July 2001 as previously stated.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (1 January 2013)

1. SDL- waiting for the takeover to sort it self out or potentially another bidder - average buy 18c

2. WOW - buy more on dips, return ok. 

3. CBAPA - PERLS Hybrid share. Bought because of return and to get experience with hybrids. 


All of my holdings are more about learning,as I will be retiring in a few years with a large superannuation payout which is currently defined benefit. Need to learn how to manage it.


----------



## burglar (1 January 2013)

nulla nulla said:


> ...
> Yield on original share price $13.20: 12.57%
> Capital Gain on original share price: $12.84 ...




Hi nulla nulla,

I like your approach! It cuts through the cr*p.


----------



## tinhat (2 January 2013)

CBA
TLS
BHP

CBA and TLS for fully franked dividends. I will be looking for an opportunity to reduce the BHP holding over 2013.

The next biggest holding is HZN which is by serendipity. It's had a good run up in share price.


----------



## noirua (2 January 2013)

Wildhorse Energy WHE: WILDHORSE ENERGY LIMITED - Wildhorse Energy: Interview with Dr Domenic Nash, Analyst with Liberum Capital,UK - BRR Media webcast
http://www.brrmedia.com/event/89674

Sheffield Resources SFX:  http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01368199
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121218/pdf/42c067k7ycc57t.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01368340
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121218/pdf/42c0g9mfgt2zc0.pdf

Buxton Resources BUX: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121206/pdf/42brrzlz5g35tb.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121206/pdf/42brrzlz5g35tb.pdf


----------



## robusta (2 January 2013)

Wow I have not updated this thread with my super fund since September 2011, anyway this is it back then



robusta said:


> 1) FGE, 30% of portfolio, great growth company, next to no debt, good ROE.
> Started buying in April, kept on buying as the price dropped, held 60% of portfolio at one stage, have reduced holding lately as a nod toward diversisication. Ha Ha
> 
> 2) MCE, 21% of portfolio, great growth company, next to no debt, good ROE.
> ...





Looking back there have been some big winners and loosers there, anyway the current top 3

1. Still FGE but back to a bit under 11% now, last took some profits at $6.50 and now all free carry.

2. TGA holding almost as much as FGE for the dividend and long term capital growth.

3. VOC just over 10% this is a long term holding deep in the red at the moment, waiting for the growth to turn into $ but losing patience.


----------



## burglar (2 January 2013)

I always had a dream of winning on pennydreads 
and spinning the profits into a dividend stream.

So now my top holding is:
1). NAB National Australia Bank.

My pennydreadful is:
2). AXE Archer Exploration.

My lottery ticket, pink E24 is:
3). RCF Redcliffe Res.


----------



## Julia (2 January 2013)

robusta said:


> Wow I have not updated this thread with my super fund since September 2011, anyway this is it back then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robusta, do you still have MND?


----------



## MrBurns (2 January 2013)

TLS but more after th end of this month,  perhaps WES and TAH

TLS because is a guaranteed return, so far, and is still performing well HOWEVER after my cable went down and I had to wait a WEEK for a service call I wonder if they only make money from giving zero service and it might backfire, talked to plenty of support people and can hardly understand any of them.

WES because people will always buy food and Bunnings is booming and will continue to grow even more in tough times..

TAH - gambling ? a no brainer.


----------



## Vader (2 January 2013)

Have only been investing for a little over 6 months, but my top 3 holdings right now are:

*SDM* (20%) - It dropped pretty sharply after I first purchased it as the coal and iron ore prices dropped through the floor and it got caught in the cyclical downturn, but I've always been pretty keen on them as a lot of their contracts are maintenance contracts which as the ore price goes down, a lot of mines are raising their tonnage (meaning more maintenance, which will help soften the slowdown of new capital expenditure). The also have a very strong balance sheet (though they are spending a lot of that money recently announcing a take over of a South African engineering company... it is a very good fit for SDM though, diversifying them both geographically and into metals, and strong earnings growth). My most recent top up was with the price at 0.825 which brought my average price down to 1.172 and after a big run up in the last couple of weeks SDM is now in profit for me (currently trading at 1.24 as metal prices start coming back up again). They also pay very good dividends (as long as earnings hold up obviously).

Portfolio wise, they represent a much higher percentage than I am comfortable with, especially since there is a risk that the cyclical nature could reduce earnings further than I expect, so I will be reducing my weighting in them this year, although the way they are racing up at the moment, I doubt that will happen before the half year report and half year dividend payment, but will keep an eye on it and reduce it substantially if it drops back below my average buy price.

*HDG* (8%) - Bit of a speculative one here, African coal explorer, but they have a world class coal deposit in Botswana and are fast moving towards completing a feasibility study to begin stage one which includes setting up a small power station. Cash position is ok for now with a $3m payment due to them shortly and the expectation of finding a strategic partner for setting up the power station. One of the directors bought up a heap of shares six months ago and there is good support at the lower levels when the price drops a bit. Thinly traded, but I think Africa and Coal are going to be two big growth areas of 2013, so I'm very happy to hold and expect to continue holding them for some time.

*RIO* (7%) - Gets into my top 3 as it's gone up nearly 25% since I bought it. Was one of my earlier purchases and doesn't really fit with my strategy now that it's evolved a little over the past few months (although I do really like the company), but I can't complain about the gains it's made over the past month or two and more than happy to hold onto it while it continues to run up. I do expect to reduce my holdings and take some profits soon though.

Just after my top 3 comes *SIP* (6%) and *PTM* (6%) who are creeping forward and doing well.


----------



## robusta (2 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Robusta, do you still have MND?




No, sold in February 2011. Here is my post on the MND thread.



robusta said:


> The time is here for me. Sold out of MND today at $20.06, love the company but my view is the sp has run too far past IV. Bought in Jan 2010 @ ~ 12.50 and again in May @ ~ $13.00 wanted to hold long term but could not go past market offer of $20.00 +




With hindsight I probably sold early but I am happy with the decision.


----------



## Intrinsic Value (2 January 2013)

BGL up from 29c to 60c and still holding.

FGE been in and out many times bought back in at 4.17 a few months back  up to 4.93 and still have some  i bought at 2 dollars.

SRX bought in late on this one at 10.00 up to 13.00. The chart is vertical. This one is scary.

Maybe we should have a thread of the three worst performers as well just to balance it out.

LYC bought in at 2 dollars luckily only bought 3 thousand. Dropping like a stone.

VOC bought in too late on this one at 2.30 still holding but considering my options.

MCE bought in at 4 dollars sold half for a good profit still stuck with half.


----------



## Julia (2 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> TAH - gambling ? a no brainer.



Agree in principle.  Isn't there some question about future licences for them?  I have only a vague memory about this and could be quite wrong.  Someone will know.



robusta said:


> No, sold in February 2011. Here is my post on the MND thread.
> 
> With hindsight I probably sold early but I am happy with the decision.



Thanks, robusta.  You still made a good profit.

Might, however, be interesting to have a thread on letting profits run versus price reaching IV.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 April 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> (16th-August-2011) Current top 4 at today's close.
> 
> CPU - Computershare 10.13%
> HDF - Hastings Diversified Fund 9.95%
> ...







So_Cynical said:


> (3rd-March-2012) Not much change...im still stuck in a heap of trades.
> 
> 
> CPU - Computershare 9.83%
> ...






So_Cynical said:


> (1nd-January-2013) I haven't added to my CPU position its just that its now worth a little more and has paid a couple of dividends.  now 10.55% of my portfolio and still mostly an open position, PTM the same at 8.7%
> 
> ALF i took a trade profit of 6.92% and thus reduced my holding considerably...ABC i reduced my position at break even just before the stock had a run up.  KSC my new number 3 with a small older parcel, mostly a new open position that has recently had a nice run up putting it into profit...#1 on the sell list as the most likely candidate to get to 15% profit.




Update:

CPU (11.94% of portfolio) still my biggest holding as i resisted the recent high and urge to sell and complete the trade, didn't do it for 3 reasons, because i think it can go substantially higher, i didn't need the money and i don't want to add to my tax bill.

PTM (5.76% of portfolio) surprisingly still my second largest holding despite the fact that i have completed the trade selling a little over half my shares, my 2 most expensive parcels at 17.1% and 9.5% profit.

SND - Saunders (5.74% of portfolio) is my new number 3 due to the continuing run up in the SP and the fact that i have a small (half sized) open trade from about 11 months ago that is now in profit to the tune of 74% 

Followed by BPT (5.29%) CLV - Clover (4.96%) and IIN - iinet ( 4.85%) all with 2 completed trades.

Also should point out that the total portfolio value has fallen due to me taking out about 14% of the funds (profits from PTM, KSC and BSA) for use in a real estate purchase...this is pretty much a closed portfolio now as i have a new broking account and will do any new trades there..keep this for dividends.


----------



## Bill M (10 March 2014)

It's been nearly a year and I thought it might be time to revive this thread. Things have changed with me too. Don't forget to mention why you bought in the first place and why you hold them. Stick to the rules as Joe has stated, no ramping.

For me my top 3 are:

*1.* *NAB* (National Australia Bank.) Bought, sold some, bought some more and held for well over a decade. Bought for yield and future capital growth. It's certainly done that and I keep on holding for the same reasons.

*2.* *NABPA* (National Bank Convertible preference shares) Hmmm I got the shareholders offer IPO so took them up. They pay 3.2% on top of the 90 day BBSW rate. That means at today's BBSW rate of 2.6% + 3.2% so I am getting 5.8% gross paid quarterly. Plus there is a slight capital increase there too. I am a bit heavy in NAB, looking at offloading these when the price is right.

*3.* *SBKHB* (Suncorp Floating Rate Notes) This one is in by default. I bought these 7 years ago for interest income. Then the GFC came and interest rates came down to record lows. Capital loss shows 22% this is my worst stock in my portfolio. What knocked it down was the big credit squeeze in 08/09/10. In other words there are better similar products out there. Never mind I still collect the interest, all be it lower than the others. 

Anybody else?


----------



## VSntchr (10 March 2014)

VSntchr said:


> CCP - debt collection with a business model that appears to be growing smoothly. Management are serial underpromisers & over deliverers.
> 
> 
> FGE - Large rise in SP over the last 2 years has caused this to be a substantial holding. I think there is growth left, especially with the recent acquisition.
> ...




Well, 

1) CCP is still there for me and my reasons still stand. Its earnings momentum has slowed over the last 12 months or so, but it has been investing solidly and has a few irons in the fire with the carefully carried out US expansion and also the lending operations. No reason for me to sell yet, and the yield on purchase price is nice.

2) RFL. This one has big frustrating yet educational experience for me. Selling when I thought it was expensive, only to re-buy later after realising I had made a mistake. Exposed to the financial services sector which I think has some favourable trends helping it over the next decade at least. Sticky recurring revenue with strong clients (big 5) gives me confidence in the earnings stream. Thanks to springhill for bringing my attention to this one (albeit a lot earlier than when I finally purchased!)

3) DTL. The third entry is not exactly in the top 3 by exposure (yet), but I intend on it being there soon. Price has been getting smashed due to earnings falling short (very short) of recent periods and on managements guidance. DTL has positioned itself to benefit from the eventual turn-around of the IT business cycle. The downside risk is that IT has forever changed and DTL's services are no longer relevant to the modern business consumer, obviously judging by a 3 year chart on DTL there are many that subscribe to this phenomenon, however I am no longer one of them.



Removals: 
- Selling ARB corp was a difficult decision for me. Its a fantastic business but I felt that it would be facing some strong headwinds over the coming years. So far those winds have been blowing, but ARB has been performing soundly - this could prove to be a big mistake for me.
- FGE, well that doesn't need too much explaining. With the help of SKC, during my early days learning about fundamental analysis, my attention was drawn to the decline in quality of FGE. I was fortunate enough to be out early at ~$6.30 from memory. Since exiting the business got far more complicated with its increased size, that combined with the headwinds of the industry prevented me from even considering re-investing when it became cheaper.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 March 2014)

*CPU* - Computershare 
Now 14.32% of total portfolio value, due to removing some (other portfolio) capital for a RE purchase last year and the run up in SP...still a part open trade from 2012 i think.

*IIN* - iiNet
7.13% due to the extraordinary run up of the SP (264% open profit) that and the fact that i havent sold any since Nov 2011.

*SND* - Saunders 
6.55% Due to the fact that i have a completely open parcel and a profit taken, part parcel open since Nov 2009 and the fact that the SP has almost doubled since the second entry in May 2012.

All stocks im happy to hold, i have written May $13 calls on half my CPU holding so that looks like it mite get taken out.


----------



## shouldaindex (16 January 2015)

Just did a bit of an experiment.  Went through the first 2 pages and analysed how many of the stocks picked have beaten the market (7% P.A).  

0/3
2/3
0/3
2/3
1/3
1/3
2/3
1/3
0/3
0/3
2/3
0/3
0/3
0/3
1/3
1/3
0/3
1/3
1/3
1/3

16 out of 60 picks.


----------



## qldfrog (17 January 2015)

the other interesting bit is would these few winners have done an overall positive effect
were these few enough to make up for the huge majority of underperformer;
also note that referencing the asx average means  mostly looking at banks due to their abnormal weight
in any case, interesting check!
Many thanks


----------



## johnpendles (17 January 2015)

Thanks for doing that exercise. 

Very interesting.


----------



## burglar (17 January 2015)

shouldaindex said:


> ... how many of the stocks picked have beaten the market (7% P.A) ...




I, for one, do not "buy and hold".


----------



## Bill M (18 January 2015)

The threads gone off topic a bit so back on track, here are my 3 top holdings.

*RDV*  High yield ETF which also includes REITS. Paying over a 5% dividend yield and with franking the gross dividend is close to 7%. Ideal for my Super Fund.

*VHY*  Same as the above except it is by a different provider and there are no REITS in the fund.

*SVWPA*  Seven Group Holdings Preference Shares. I hold these for the magnificent income it provides me. At the current price of $85.79 it is a tad over 6% fully franked or around 8.7% gross. Plus, should Seven Group ever convert or buy back the security I stand to make substantial capital gains as well.


----------



## grehar (1 February 2015)

I've only started. Need to be excused for not having 3 holdings.
Have only shares in the one company, being WPL.
The shares are franked and is expected to have a dividend yield of 5% this year. The company is financially strong and has a large customer base.


----------



## galumay (1 February 2015)

In my SMSF my 3 largest holdings are,

CCP

NVT

RFG

CCP I bought in the SMSF because I had TGA in the investment portfolio and I thought both were very good companies.

NVT because thy had been on my watch list for a fair while and I topped up with some extra funds.

RFG have become a large holding thru capital growth and the recent SPP.

In the investment portfolio,

TGA

SIP

MMS

TGA have been my best performer so represent the largest holding.

SIP also been a very strong performer in the last 12 months

MMS one I got into cheap when the dying Rudd gov. proposed changes to novated leases, also strong capital growth.


----------



## burglar (2 February 2015)

Bill M said:


> The threads gone off topic ...




I still have an interest in AXE Archer Res. and FMS Flinders Mining.
But my main interest is MEP Minotaur Expl.

As of last week, the tide has turned and all three are firmly stuck in the mud.

The Economic Clock ticks on!


----------



## grehar (2 February 2015)

Hope you're not stuck in the mud too long Burglar. Will keep an eye on my first ever stock purchase as it's gone down twenty two cents since purchase. Am looking at acquiring shares in a well known transport stock and a service company. Both of which are charting in the right direction. When next talking with the adviser, will run it past him. That will give 3 and then will look at other investment ideas and diversify.


----------



## robusta (2 February 2015)

robusta said:


> Wow I have not updated this thread with my super fund since September 2011, anyway this is it back then
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The above post is Jan 2013 just over two years ago. Got out of FGE in profit but was still a mistake I don't wish to repeat, TGA is still there but now the seventh largest position after taking profits at $3.00 + and sold VOC for a loss only to watch the sp more than double. 

So in the meantime I decided to concentrate on businesses with overseas earnings...

1) IPP - Iproperty 15.67% Love the Asian growth story and the Realestate.com business model

2)NVT - Navitas 12.96% Good growth in USA plus lower A$ makes it cheaper for students to study here, plus fantastic cash flow.

3) SRX - Sirtex 12.29% Fantastic growth potential and overseas earnings.

In my personal portfolio it's

1) IPP

2) NVT

3) TGA - Thorn group, solid business with a nice dividend.


----------



## issh (2 February 2015)

Percentage wise probably

AJX: Bought it a three months ago when they were 9c each; as of now they are 70c(however they did reach 80c last week). Going to hold it out most likely till they reach $1(which I reckon will happen within the next 6 months)

ZIP: I actually purchased this at the end of Dec @ 29c each; hovering around 45c now. However, I do plan to sell before the end of this month

MPL: Got on the IPO; up 20% or so .


However, not all my picks were great; my worse stock in my portfolio is probably E88; purchased at 0.150 now at 0.110.

Again, do your own research. 

__________

Should also add that I'm planning to either purchase EGP or CWN in the next couple of weeks pending decision of Queen's Wharf at Brisbane CBD


----------



## So_Cynical (3 February 2015)

shouldaindex said:


> Just did a bit of an experiment.  Went through the first 2 pages and analysed how many of the stocks picked have beaten the market (7% P.A).
> 
> 0/3
> 2/3
> ...




I bolted my contribution to page one of this thread...beat the market - its all timing and decisions.



So_Cynical said:


> (12th-March-2010) Top 3 by portfolio weight
> 
> 
> TRY - Troy resources = Gold and brilliant management
> ...




Looking at the best performing parcels i made 386% out of TRY and 180% out of HDF (Both sold out) and 20% from CTN (still holding a small parcel) - so much for 0 from 3, i smashed the market with 2 of those 3 picks.


----------



## noirua (3 February 2015)

My top three holdings are:
Univision Engineering LSE:UVEL
Oxus Gold LSE:OXS
Boadicea Resources BOA

UVEL due to plans to hive off its 51% owned Chinese Zhongshan Shopping Mall to shareholders, that is worth 4 times the present market cap of £3.5m at 0.9p.
OXS on the gamble the International Arbitration commission will award over US$400m in compensation from Uzbekistan. Up to 40 times the present market cap.
BOA in that it will strike gold, and nearology to Nova in the Fraser range.


----------



## issh (3 February 2015)

issh said:


> Should also add that I'm planning to either purchase EGP or CWN in the next couple of weeks pending decision of Queen's Wharf at Brisbane CBD




Bloody hell EGP up 6.45% today; and CWN 1.1%


----------



## rahh (8 February 2015)

My best three 
RSM .. Just keeps going up 70% of earnings in US dollars
APA ... Good steady stock with great growth potential and yield. 
CSL....I like health stocks and this is one of the best.Great international exposure.


----------



## shady (12 February 2015)

Does it count if the top 3 are ETF's??? I only hold 2 stocks in my smsf being MPL and WPL but....

My Top 3 holdings in my smsf...

RDV 24% (up 14%..purchased in Feb 2013/May 2013/July 2013)
IEU 23% (up 55% ..May 2012 & Feb 2013)
IVV 21% (up 98%..May 2012)


RDV I'm happy to keep this as is with it's reasonably healthy yield.

IEU I still think this has a way to go and will stick with it also. 

IVV I think this is getting to the end of its run, mainly form an exchange rate point of view. I'm still bullish on DOW but half the attraction when I bought in was the extremely high $AUD. My very humble opinion was that there was no way in hell it was staying anywhere near $US1.10. My 2 cents is that there is just as much chance of the $AUD falling another .05 as rising another .05 (he says just as they drop interest rates) so I stick with it for now. I have thought about hedging this against the exchange rate.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2019)

noirua said:


> My top three holdings are:
> Univision Engineering LSE:UVEL
> Oxus Gold LSE:OXS
> Boadicea Resources BOA
> ...




Over four years have past so what has happened:

Univision UVEL were priced at 0.6p and rose rapidly in May 2017 hitting 5p. They now trade on London's AIM market at 1.9p. Profits at the half way point 2018/2019 rose 380%.
UVEL hived off its Chinese interests in a shopping mall, hotel and holiday centre to shareholders on a one for one basis in June 2015. They still do not have a market quote and a holding company, Leader Smart Holdings Limited was setup registered in the British Virgin Islands and trading out of Hong Kong. 

Oxus Gold are all but bust having lost their Arbitration battle in France. An Appeal is due to be heard later this year or early next. Uzbekistan are refusing to cooperate until the Appeal is settled.

Boadicea Resources have gone nowhere really and still drilling as the nearest to the Nova and Bollinger historic nickel and copper find in the Fraser Range. They have a drilling campaign due to start shortly.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2019)

My top five holdings at present are:
1. Placer Pacific HK:575 at 23c
2. Univision Engineering LSE:UVEL at 1.9p
3. Red Rock Resources LSE:RRR at 0.53p
4. White Energy ASX:WEC at 9.1c
5. Jupiter Mines ASX:JMS at 30c

Jupiter Mines held due to high interest paid 24%pa and sale of iron ore assets. USA's AMCI and two directors have a 28% holding.

Univision held due to leaping profits at 380%. Also has a large contract out to 2023.

Red Rock holds an Area at Musonoi DRC being sandwiched between Chinese companies and Glencore. Expecting a buyout or bid.

White Energy expecting a large award later this year from the Arbitration court in Singapore.

Placer Pacific are progressing their products including boots etc., Shares look sold down. Plethora Solutions Holdings PLC -Http://www.regentpac.com/template?series=201
Http://www.plethorasolutions.co.uk/
The DIABETIC BOOT COMPANY LIMITED Http://www.regentpac.com/template?series=206


----------

